# Wir besuchen Blizzard - Welche Fragen zu WoW: Cataclysm, Diablo 3 oder Starcraft 2 wollt Ihr unbedingt beantwortet haben?



## Elenenedh (4. Juni 2010)

In der zweiten Juni-Woche reisen wir nach Irvine, Kalifornien und besuchen die WoW-Entwickler bei Blizzard. Da Cataclysm immer näher rückt wollen wir Eure Fragen an die Entwickler wissen! *Was wollt Ihr noch unbedingt erfahren, bevor die dritte WoW-Erweiterung in die heiße Beta-Phase startet?*


Der Countdown läuft: *Nur noch wenige Tage und wir besuchen die Entwickler von Blizzard im kalifornischen und sonnigen Irvine.* Schnuppern in die Büros des Kult-Studios und dürfen hoffentlich auch einen Blick auf die WoW-Erweiterung Cataclysm werfen. Auch Interviews sollen auf dem Programm stehen, nur... Welche Fragen sollen wir stellen? Jetzt seid Ihr gefragt! Gibt es noch Unklarheiten zu Mechaniken in Cataclysm? Wollt Ihr etwas zur Musik oder zur Technik von World of Warcraft erfahren? Oder brennen Euch vielleicht Fragen zu Starcraft 2 oder Diablo 3 unter den Fingernägeln? Dann nutzt diesen Thread, um sie loszuwerden!


----------



## Dogarn (4. Juni 2010)

wie werden die stats aussehen? katapultieren sie sich wieder anch oben wie Bc-> wotlk oder bleiben sie in etwa gleich?

werden hardcoregamer wieder an rüstungen kommen, die den casuals verenthalten sind (stats die selben nur style andrs ist mein plan)

wer wird neben Deathwing unser raidziel?

edit: first^^ wollt ich immer schonmal sagen^^


----------



## Renox110 (4. Juni 2010)

Wird es neue Fraktionen geben oder werden die alten weitergeführt?

Wann wir es den ersten Cinematic-Trailer geben?


----------



## Nivâ (4. Juni 2010)

Hallo ich würde gerne wissen, ab welchem Gildenlevel die Erbstücke und Rezepte verfügbar sein werden. Werden sie erst im höhere Bereich oder schon bei den ersten Gildenleveln verfügbar sein? Dann wollte ich auch noch fragen, wie es mit den Rohstoffen für die Erbstücke aussieht. Werden es es eher häufigere oder selternere sein?

MfG Nivâ


----------



## Tomvomlauf (4. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
meine Fragen
Werden die Charakere pro Server erhöht
Wird es eine möglichkeit geben Accountgebundene Gegenstände auf andere Server zu schicken

MfG
Tom


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Juni 2010)

"Warum habt ihr das Spiel so versaut?"


----------



## Korgor (4. Juni 2010)

Eine einzige Frage die mich interessiert...

"Wie lange reicht die Story noch, um für WoW weitere Erweiterungen hervor zu bringen?"


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

"Wird es eine Diablo 3 Beta geben?"


----------



## WackoJacko (4. Juni 2010)

Also dann fang ich mal an zu Cataclysm:

Wie wird das Gildenerfolgs-System genau funktionieren?

Wie wird das mit den PVE Punkten laufen? Bekommt man die im selben Rhytmus wie Ehre? Sprich in nem BG zB 6k Ehre

Wie wird die neutrale Hauptstadt heißen und wo wird sie liegen?^^


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

Dogarn schrieb:


> wie werden die stats aussehen? katapultieren sie sich wieder anch oben wie Bc-> wotlk oder bleiben sie in etwa gleich?



Kann ich dir beantworten. Es wird aufjedenfall ein dicken Batzen HP Plus geben... Weniger in Richtung Burst Geselltschaft halt.


----------



## Shadria (4. Juni 2010)

Tomvomlauf schrieb:


> ...
> Werden die Charaktere pro Server erhöht?
> Wird es eine Möglichkeit geben accountgebundene Gegenstände auf andere Server zu schicken?
> ...



Genau das wären auch meine Fragen.


----------



## Morgwath (5. Juni 2010)

Wird Cataclysm genauso Casual Orientiert wie WotLK?
WIe schwer werden die normal mode Encounter im Vergleich zu BC?
Unerfed Grull/Magtheridon oder eher BT/MH, oder werden sie eher die Schwierigkeit haben wie ICC (Wing Endbosse ausgenommen).
Wieviele Items droppen im 10er
Wieviele im 25er?


----------



## Anonymus299 (5. Juni 2010)

Werden die Rüstungen wieder etwas "stylischer"?


----------



## Chrisjee (5. Juni 2010)

Was passiert mit Thrall?
Was passiert mit Cairne?
Werden die neuen Rüstungssets nicht mehr so ein Einheitsbrei wie früher?
Wie genau wird das mit den Gildenbaum gehen?
Wird es Phazing in der "neuen" alten Welt geben?
Wird GS endlich aus dem Spiel entfernt. ;D
Wird es weiterhin nötig sein Arena zu machen um zum besten PvP eq zu kommen?
Werden die Beziehungen zwischen Jäger und Pet wichtiger?


----------



## Icejumper (5. Juni 2010)

Fragt doch mal Blizzard: "ob man mit Cataclysm die Spieler auf PVE-Servern immer noch zwingt, pvp machen zu müssen um gewisse Erfolge abschließen zu können."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (5. Juni 2010)

Hi
Ich würd gerne mal ein PAar Infos zum "Pfad der Titanen" haben und zum Neuen Beruf Archäologie


----------



## Alirev (5. Juni 2010)

wird es noch ein komplletes südsee addon geben, bzw werden all die südsee inseln und queen azshara in einem späteren addon noch eingefügt? und werden die pandaren spielbar sein?


----------



## yxcfre (5. Juni 2010)

Wird es mehr Charakterslots für die Server geben?
Wird es möglich sein accountgebundene Gegenstände fraktionsübergreifend zu versenden?
Welche neue Städte wird es geben?
Welche neue Raidinstanzen wird es geben?


----------



## Bisilipur (5. Juni 2010)

Da lief mal das gerücht um das man mit cataclysm nur noch 1 gegenstand hat, den man sich aussuchen kann.
Da wollte ich mal wissen ob es stimmt?


----------



## MiST3rFLOppY (5. Juni 2010)

Auf welche neuen Mounts dürfen wir uns freuen ?


----------



## Rungor (5. Juni 2010)

Werdet ihr Diablo 3 doch noch dunkler gestalten und vielleicht mehr an den ersten Teil der Diablo-Reihe anlehnen anstatt an den Grafik-Style von WoW?


P.S. für alle die jetzt nicht wissen was ich meine
siehe hier => http://multiplayerblog.mtv.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/diablo-fan-05.jpg


----------



## Poseidoom (5. Juni 2010)

Ich will mal wissen, ob die Trollschuhe irgentwann komplett sichtbar sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaryul (5. Juni 2010)

Hallöle.

Ich habe eigentlich keine besonders ausschlaggebenden oder bedeutenden Fragen. Es geht dabei eher um den Spass am Rollenspiel.

1. Wird es vielleicht bald Tattos geben für die verschiedenen Rassen/Klassen (spezielle Tattos, kp vielleicht so Runen für die DKs oder Elfische Symbole bei den Blutelfen oder simple Tribals usw)?
2. Könnte man nicht spezielle RP-Makros einfügen, die dann durch makros eingesetzt werden können? Da es öfter mal Überfälle und damit verbundene Verletzungen gibt beispielsweise, dass der Charakter hinkt oder sowas.
3. (die für mich nun doch sehr wichtige Frage, weil ich etwas enttäuscht war) Warum leuchtet der gute Nel nicht so hübsch wie auf den Bildern? Er kommt mir so kalt vor, als wäre er erloschen. Klar nicht alles ist möglich aber Neltharion wirkt im Spiel irgendwie weniger monströs und beeindruckend (und ich muss zugeben, dass ich trotzdem einen Gesichtsausdruck hatte der wohl damit vergleichbar ist: O_O WTF???)


----------



## bloodstar (5. Juni 2010)

Werden sich die einzelnen Rüstungsmodels wieder so ähneln wie in wotlk?
Wann gibts Q&A Batches?
Werden Epics wieder so selten sein wie in Classic?
Welche Änderungen wurden speziell für Rollenspieler gemacht?


----------



## Atraz (5. Juni 2010)

yxcfre schrieb:


> Wird es möglich sein accountgebundene Gegenstände fraktionsübergreifend zu versenden?


geht schon -.-


Meine Fragen:

Wird es möglich NICHT Accountgebundene Gegenstände Fraktionsübergreifend an seine eigenen Chars zu schicken? (Beim Ankommen sofort Seelengebunden damit daher nur Taschen oda so damit man seinen Char bissl unterstützen kann)
Werden die Instanzen mal wieder ne herrausforderung?
Würd es jemals mal wieder nen 40 Spieler Raid geben (wie MC AQ40)
Wird Cataclysm schwerer als Wotlk? (hoffentlich)
Wird es in Cataclysm ein Schlachtfeld wie Tausendwinter geben?
Wann kommt die Cataclsym / Diablo 3 Beta?
Wieviele Addons kommen nach Cataclsym noch?


----------



## PureLoci (5. Juni 2010)

Wird Silbermond, Düsterbruch und Stratholme ebenfalls flugtauglich gemacht?
Werden die Draenei- und Blutelfen-Startgebiete in Kalimdor bzw. den östenlichen Königreichen integriert (bisher wurden diese auf einen seperaten Server ausgelagert)?
Welche Classic-Dungeons fallen mit Cataclysm entgültig weg bzw. gibt es Anpassungen?
Wie weit seit ihr in Prozent gerechnet bereits mit der Erweiterung fertig?
Die Goblins haben ein cooles "neues" Gebiet mit Aszhara, bekommen die Worgen etwas vergleichbares?


----------



## ziwsii (5. Juni 2010)

Kann ich hoffen das in cata endlich wieder epics etwas epischer wirken als in wotlk?


----------



## Avek (5. Juni 2010)

Wird es mit Cataclysm wieder PvP-Waffen für Ehre geben?


----------



## TheEwanie (5. Juni 2010)

Was passiert mit dem Tanzstudio das ihr angekündigt habt?


Werdet ihr noch etwas für die Rpler tuhen zb. Housing oder Ausrüstung die sytlisch ausieht für unter level 80ger  ohne Stats?


----------



## HexeEugenie (5. Juni 2010)

Huhu, 
ich würde gerne wissen, ob es möglich ist, bei wow, dass man auf einem Realm bald mehr Chars erstellen kann als nur 10.
Und auch, ob es mehr Erbstücke gibt und ob man diese nun endlich hin und her schicken kann zwischen den verschiedenen Realms.
Und ob sie endlich mehr wieder für uns armen RPler tun. 
Und ob es nicht irgendwann mal eine Möglichkeit geben wird, dass man sich sein Haustier oder Reittier selbst zähmen kann. (schon bei anderen Spielen möglich wie Craft of Gods oder so)

Ich würde auch gern wissen, wann endlich Diablo 3 raus kommt. ;-)

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Varayan (5. Juni 2010)

Kommt es mir nur so vor oder melden sich hier immer mehr RPler *grins*

Zur Frage

Wie wichtig ist Blizzard die sogenannte Lore (Geschichte von WOW) und warum wird darauf herumgetreten? Denn immerhin wird fast jeder berühmte Typ (Illidan Arthas usw....) einfach umgenietet.

Wird in Cata mehr rücksicht auf Rollenspieler genommen?

----------------------

Und neeeeeein ich bin nicht so eienr der sagt "Wah Blizz ist so pööhöööse weil sie Arthas sterben lassen haben. Ich finde die ernennung Fordragos zum Lichkönig genial xD


----------



## bu††erfly (5. Juni 2010)

Kann man vor bzw mit erscheinen vom neuen WoW Addon eine neue Bezahlmethode (Paysafecard) rechnen im Blizzardshop?


----------



## P 117 (5. Juni 2010)

Hi ich hätte 2 Fragen:

1.Werden bei cataclysm Schamanen bzw. alle klassen gewisse andere Waffenarten tragen können (z.B bei Schamanen 1h Schwerter)?

2.Werden Tirion,Rhonin und Sylvannas Schwester noch eine wichtige Rolle haben?


----------



## Alux (5. Juni 2010)

Wie stark werden Klassen von der Rüsi abhängig sein?(Jetzt zum Beispiel gibts Heal Priests die Casterzeugs tragen)
Wird Archiälogie eine Kombi aus Sammelnberuf und Herstellungsberuf oder wie soll das werden?
Wie gut sollen die Bonusse dur Gildentalente und Meisterschaft werden?


----------



## Mäuserich (5. Juni 2010)

Diablo 3: In Diablo 2 waren alle Klassen eigendlich DDs, gebalanced darauf allein maximal effizient zu sein. Wird es in D3 die Möglichkeit geben support starke Skillungen zu wählen die das Gruppenspiel interessanter machen, bzw. bestimmte Klassen für Gruppen besonders attraktiv? Und wird es die Möglichkeit geben seine Skillpunkte zu resetten, damit ich mir nicht wie in D2 3 Druiden für verschiedene Specs hochzocken muss?


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Juni 2010)

Unbedingt zu World of Warcraft möchte ich erfahren was mit den alten Gegenständen passiert, die es zu Classic-Wow gab. Ich fände es wirklich ärgerlich wenn mein T 0,5 plötzlich weg wäre... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stephelord (5. Juni 2010)

jo ich würe auch gerne wissen was es für mounts geben wird aber in bezug auf das wie das aussehen soll mit dem fliegen in den städten bsp ogrimmar also wird es so wie in dalaran weren (was ich sehr schelcht finden würde da es keinerlei hintergrund hat und einfach nur aus faulheit entstehet) oder was cihs ehr toll finden würde das es wachen geben würde halt nur für die luft so fledermaus reiter in ka sejin oder wie da sdann heißt oder katapulte auf türmen in sturmwind die schaden machen
mfg stephe


----------



## Lawler :D (5. Juni 2010)

Also ich mag Pommes

Mag Blizzard es auch?


----------



## Hexenfluch (5. Juni 2010)

werden die alten lägenderen waffen für  cata auf 85 erhöt und dadurch neue lägendere quests geben  um sich donnerzorn zu beschaffen und die anderen  ?

wird es endlich wieder neue lägendere caster waffen geben wie   Atiesh ?

wird es wieder schwieriger werden um an gute sachen zu kommen nicht so wie in wotlk ?

wird es wieder neue sever events geben wie bei der eröffnung von  [font=arial, sans-serif]Den Toren von AhnQuiraj ? [/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]                                                 [/font]


----------



## Redryujin (5. Juni 2010)

Ich habe ein paar Fragen zu den neuen Quests in Cata.


1. Wie sehen die neuen quests aus? (Wieder hole 10 von den und Töte 10  von denen oder doch mal was interesantes?)

2. Wird es beim questen wieder cutszenen geben wie in der Drachenöde?

3. Wird es wieder nervige Gruppenquests geben oder fallen diesmal Gruppenquests komplett weg. (In Eiskrone z.b. findet man nie leute für die Gruppenquests weil entweder manche klassen sie alleine machen können oder für viele auch die Gruppenquests uninteresant sind.)

4. Werden in den alten Gebieten auch neue Quests eingeführt?

5. Ändert sich das Gebiet beim questen durch dieses Phasing?

6. Wieviele neue Quests wird es mit Cata. geben?


----------



## Toastbrod (5. Juni 2010)

Wann wird den Kriegern das Tanken erleichtert, so dass sie sich genauso wenig anstrengen müssen (mal abgesehen vom Movement) wie die DDler?


----------



## Machinistenlord (5. Juni 2010)

Grüße!

Meine Fragen sind folgende:

1) Wie hoch ist der Preis, wenn man in Azeroth fliegen will? (So teuer wie Epic fliegen lernen, oder billiger?)
2) Was werden die ersten Raidinstanzen sein, an denen wir uns erfreuen dürfen?
3) Wird es wieder so ein kompliziertes Markensystem wie in WotLk geben?
4) Kommt nur ein Schlachtfeld im Addon dazu oder im Laufe des Spiels noch weitere?
5) Wie sieht das ganze mit "Pfad der Titanen" aus? (Wo fängt man an und wie weit geht das?)
6) Was wird die neue Hauptstadt von Cataclysm sein? (In BC war es Shattrath und WotLk Dalaran)

Danke das wars.

MfG 
Machinistenlord


----------



## Polxx (5. Juni 2010)

yxcfre schrieb:


> Wird es möglich sein accountgebundene Gegenstände fraktionsübergreifend zu versenden?



Es geht jetzt schon... nur serverübergreifend noch nicht


----------



## Menorkarun (5. Juni 2010)

1) Wird es endlich einen "*Kleiderschrank*" geben, wo man speziell nur seine T-Sets ablegen kann um mehr Platz im Inventar zu haben?
Natürlich könnte man sie einfach löschen, aber viele Spieler sehen es nicht ein, sich die Rüstungen früher mühsam zu erspielen und diese jetzt einfach zu löschen. Es hängen schliesslich Erinnerungen und eine Menge Arbeit daran.

2) Wird die *Dropchance *von *Questgegenständen *endlich auch in den "alten" Gebieten erhöht, sodas man für 10 benötigte Gegenstände nicht mehr über 40 Gegner killen muss. *frust pur*

3) Wann kommt endlich *Housing*? Die Ausrede, das Blizz davon ausgeht, das Housing zum aussterben der Hauptstädte führt, ist haltlos. In anderen MMO´s gibt es seit Jahren Housing und die Hauptstädte sind immer bevölkert.

4) Müssen wir Fliegen in der neuen alten Welt wieder unnütz mit Gold erlernen müssen?

5) Werden die *Charakterplätze *pro Server endlich erhöht (um zb. 1-2 Plätze)? Mit Cata. möchte ich gerne einen Worgen erstellen, aber habe alle Plätze schon anderweitig belegt. Im Gegenzug will und möchte ich auch gar nicht, einen dieser Chars unnötigerweise dafür löschen.

Lg Meno


----------



## knochenhand (5. Juni 2010)

1. ist es nicht möglich, den schaden von npc dynanisch zu gestallten, zB ein Npc nimmt den Tank immer 25% HP pro treffer ab, unabhäng von der ausrüstung.
da mit wären die hc inis wieder etwas spannender und dieses zu sammen ziehen von 3-4gruppen hätte ein ende. Das level von zerschmetterden Hallen, bzw
TDM Hc wäre nice!

2. wird durch das neue gilden system verhindert, das man ohne Gilde alles erreichen kann, Ich würde das sehr begrüssen, schließlich spiele ich ja
ein MMO und kein singleplayergame. Bevor jetzt wieder rum gemauelt wird, ohne gilde ist es, auf azshara zumindest, sogar möglich den LK im 10er HC
zu legen, und das finde ich sehr schade.

3. werden die berufe wieder wichiger? Bei scheiderei zum beispiel sind die auch grade die 3icc rezepte völlig überflüssig und dafür was sie nicht können 
viel zuteuer. das einziege das gut ist an dem beruf ist die rückenstickerei, da muss isch was ändern. es mag sein das es skillungen gibt bei denen die sachen
BiS sind, aber als priester, ...es gibt schon 10er icc normal bessere sachen...

mfg

nachtrag, bitte bitte macht was gegen dies tot spammer der channels, mittlerweile wird schon der verteidungschannel zugemüllt.....


----------



## BlackSun84 (5. Juni 2010)

1. Wann kommt WarCraft 4?

2. Wie sehen die Pläne nach Cata aus? Gibt es eine Rückkehr ins veränderte Outland oder schickt man uns endlich in die Tiefen des Meeres, um endlich zu klären, was die Murlocs landeinwärts treibt und was die Naga-Spähtruppes in all den Jahren genau an den Küsten veranstalten?

3. Wird SC 2 mit den Episoden abgeschlossen sein oder kommen doch noch Addons hinterher?

4. Warum wurde der Nekromant bei Diablo 3 durch den Hexendoktor ersetzt? Die Anhänger Rathmas waren doch mehr als beliebt beim zweiten Teil.

5. Gibt es Pläne, für mehr Charakteretiefe zu sorgen (siehe Planungen bei SWOR) oder auch permanente Veränderungen (siehe GW2)? Wird also Blizzard WoW mit den Ideen der Konkurrenz bereichern oder werden diese eher ins nächste MMOG eingebaut?


----------



## Menorkarun (5. Juni 2010)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ich habe ein paar Fragen zu den neuen Quests in Cata.
> 
> 4. Werden in den alten Gebieten auch neue Quests eingeführt?




Wird schon auf der Cata. Seite mit Ja beantwortet.


----------



## Rhaven (5. Juni 2010)

Da hier bereits einige Fragen gestellt wurden die mich interessieren, möchte ich nun mal ein wenig über den Tellerrand schauen. Denn was mich über die Cataclysm - Erweiterung interessiert ist: Wie stehts um die Zukunft von Azeroth? Sind noch Erweiterungen geplant? Oder ist gar der Stoff mit Cataclysm schon verschossen?


----------



## John.D.Dorian (5. Juni 2010)

Zu Cataclysm:

1) Da die Goblins jetzt viele Gebiete bebaut haben, werden auch Worgen Dörfer/Bauwerke zu sehen sein, außerhalb deren Startgebiet?
2) Wird es ein schönes Level-Erlebnis sein, oder ist man (zu) schnell auf Level 85?


----------



## Sebastijand (5. Juni 2010)

Ich hete ein paar fragen wird der kampf wieder Alli und horde wieder aufleben oder totall absacken
wird es neue Rüstungen geben (t11??) 
kann man sich auf ein gilden haus freun oder auf ein eigenes ??
Werden die classic sz´d gepert`??


----------



## Linostar (5. Juni 2010)

was für vorrausetzung wird man für den pc in etwa haben um WoW mit mittlen-hohen Details spielen zu können?

Wird Abschreckung beim jäger wieder verändert (war damals so geplant)

Wird es neue Erfolge für die Alte Welt geben: z.b. ähnlich wie in Nordend wo man eine lange Questreihe gemacht hat und dafür einen extra Errfolg bekommen hat?

Werden die neuen Raids wieder in Viertel sein, so dass man auch gut 2 tage a 3 Stunden gehen kann?

Städteraids, werden diese endlich unterstützt um mal classic/bcraids zu haben? das "alle man zum boss, umhauen und wegporten" ist mehr pve als pvp...


----------



## DarkSaph (5. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte gleich mehrere Fragen:

1. Werden die alten Startzonen überarbeitet? Angesichts dessen, dass die beiden neuen Rassen wie auch Gnome und Trolle neue Startzonen bekommen, würde es mich interessieren, ob auch Zonen wie die Nordhainabtei ein wenig renoviert werden.

2. Wird es viele Gruppenquests geben und werden diese im Vergleich zu WotLK wieder schwerer?

3. Sind die Hauptstädte, da sie ja nun überarbeitet worden sind, besser für PvP geeignet, oder werden große Schlachten die Server nach wie vor in die Knie zwingen.

4. Wie werden die ersten Raids vom Aufbau her sein? In Wings aufgeteilt, linear oder eine Kombination von beidem?


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (5. Juni 2010)

Moin, hätte auch eine Frage an Blizzard:
"Wie siehts mit dem Rüstungsdesign von PvP-Sets aus? Werden die wieder so low aussehen am Anfang und erst später wie "aufgewertet" dann schön aussehen?"


und


"Wie siehts mit den HP auf Level 85 aus?"


----------



## Mandy041279 (5. Juni 2010)

Wann wird es mit den Addons vor Cata losgehen? Und wann soll es Catalysm nun entlich zu kaufen geben?


----------



## Aki†A (5. Juni 2010)

also meine frage wäre zu WoW

Werdet ihr mit Cataclysm den Schaden und die Heilung des Schamanen vernünftig buffen oder wird diese Klasse aussterben, weil jede andere Klasse die Buffs des Schamanen selbst verteilen kann?

und zu Diablo 3

Was wird die letzte Klasse und wann werden wir mehr über sie erfahren?


----------



## Àrunál (5. Juni 2010)

Dogarn schrieb:


> wie werden die stats aussehen? katapultieren sie sich wieder anch oben wie Bc-> wotlk oder bleiben sie in etwa gleich?
> 
> werden hardcoregamer wieder an rüstungen kommen, die den casuals verenthalten sind (stats die selben nur style andrs ist mein plan)
> 
> ...



Dazu würde ich gerne die gegen Fragen stellen ..... 
Werden auch Leute die nicht so viele Zeit haben wie die Hardcore Raider wieder an gute Items kommen? 

Und ein Kleiner Kommentar ...... Wen ihr wirklich gut items haben wollte, dann holt euch doch t10 Heroic und die Legendären Items die NICHT jeder bekommt!!!!!!


----------



## Bodeus (5. Juni 2010)

Eure Ingame-Videos sind einfach klasse. Wann wird es die ersten Videos bei Instanz-Eintritt geben? Ich bin mir sicher, spannende und aktionreiche Instanzvideos bringen Angst und Schrecken in die Raidgruppen ;-)

Wird die "GM-Insel" ebenfalls von Todesschwinge verwüstet werden? :-P


----------



## Evilgod (5. Juni 2010)

1. Wie wird es Mit dem Hoch lvln eines Neuen Charakters ausehen? wie z.b.mehr EXP ein anfangs lvl von 30+ oder sonst was um neue Spieler Das Hoch Lvlneines Charas zu erleichtern/ersparen? 

2. Werden Legendäre Bosse wie z.b. deathwing Wieder 0815 Bosse sein, oderwerden sie mal richtig auf dem Putz hauen das nicht jeder sie Sofort Downbekommt und auch ein Schönen Abgang haben(Todes Animation wie z.b. Kil`jaeden)

3. Wird man Stratholme von der Geißel befreien können und Stratholme auchwieder aufbauen können?

4. Da man Scheinbar in Cata wieder viel mit den Titanen zu tun hat, wird manvieleicht zum ersten Mal Das Pantheon sehen können wenn nicht sogar diehöchsten Titanen?

5. Wird man Endlich die Erfolgspunkte gegen etwas eintauschenkönnen(Pets,mounts oder kleine Spielereien)?

6. Wird man wieder Einen alten Gott bekämpfen dürfen(bleiben ja nur noch 2xD)?

7. Was War das dümmste was euch während der Entwicklung passiert ist(darfman so was fragen cO?)?


----------



## Iniour (5. Juni 2010)

Aussprache meines namens[Inijor]
Hallo liebes Buffed Team,
erst mal danke für die gute Arbeit.

1 Was wird mit dem Flugplatz bei Ironforge passieren?
2 Wird sich das Cataclysm auf die Quest und die Story der alten Welt auswirken?
3 Wie wird es mit dem Angeln in Vashjr funktionieren?

Ich entschuldige mich für mögliche Wiederholungen

mfg Iniour


----------



## Altair1984 (5. Juni 2010)

Meine Frage ist, warum immer Top Gilden bzw. Spieler die noch nicht solange dabei sind für die Beta bevorzugt werden anstatt Leute die schon 5 Jahre oder mehr dabei sind.
Denn wenn Leute die schon *sehr lange* dabei sind bevorzugt werden anstatt die die nicht solange dabei sind und Top Gilden würde es eine bessere Kundenbindung geben.

Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## DeathDranor (5. Juni 2010)

Bekommt die Argentumdämmerung wieder einen großen Auftritt? Beispielsweise im Kampf gegen Deathwings Lakeien.
Werden neue Kampfanimationen eingeführt? Denn von vielen Rassen, sind sie auf dauer einfach nur öde.


----------



## _Prophet_ (5. Juni 2010)

Warum höhrt ihr bei Starcraft2 nicht auf die Community?

Denkt ihr nichtvorhandener Lan Modus und die Möglichkeit nur mit einem zusätzlichen Exemplar des Spiels Server zu wechseln bringt den E-Sport voran?


----------



## knochenhand (5. Juni 2010)

Àrunál schrieb:


> Dazu würde ich gerne die gegen Fragen stellen .....
> Werden auch Leute die nicht so viele Zeit haben wie die Hardcore Raider wieder an gute Items kommen?
> 
> Und ein Kleiner Kommentar ...... Wen ihr wirklich gut items haben wollte, dann holt euch doch t10 Heroic und die Legendären Items die NICHT jeder bekommt!!!!!!



das ist ja wohl der größte blödsinn den ich mir vorstellen kann, an endgame gear solten nur die hardcore spieler ran kommen, nicht so wie jetzt,
jetzt ist es doch schon der fall das ein nicht raider/pvper das volle set sammeln kann ohne das er überhaupt weiß was der tut.

Das würde das Spiel vollkommen zerstören, wenn es jetzt noch die gesammte Endgameausrüstung einfach beim händler gebe....

Die Inis und Raids sollen lieber wieder wieder richtig schwer werden, erst wenn man den ganzen Abend einem boss rum gewiped ist
das macht der kill auch spass!

Dieses ich will nix tun aber alles haben, kann nicht klappen....

mfg

noch eine frage zum battlenet, ist es geplant das man mit einem Battlenetzugang alle Battlenet fähigen Spiele spielen kann,
dann für einmal 15€/$. Später eben D3/Wow/SC2.....


----------



## Dakirah (5. Juni 2010)

Meine Fragen :

Werden Magier mit Cataclydsm eine Portalstein bekommen oder werden wir weiter mit 16 Solo - und Gruppenportenzaubern rumschlagen müssen ?

Werden Sammelberufe Sekundärberufe ?

Und die vormir gestellten Fragen wurden fast alle schon beanwortet auf dem offizellen Cataclysmforum, FAQ und Blueposts.


----------



## Xardurius (5. Juni 2010)

Meine Frage: Ist es eigentlich ab Cataclysm möglich in der Charakterübersicht auf einem Realm
die eigenen Charaktere zu ordnen, dass zum Beispiel alle Level 80er untereinander
stehen und nicht in der Reihenfolge wie sie erstellt wurden?

Mfg
Xardurius


----------



## dustail (5. Juni 2010)

werden die zwerge neue völkerfähigkeiten bekommen?


----------



## Fuga89 (5. Juni 2010)

auf die gefahr hin auf meine frage die blizzard antwort zu bekommen "its done when its done!", frage ich dennoch! ""Wann wird diablo 3 vorraussichtlich erscheinen?"" Das jahr bzw quartal welchen jahres würde mir schon reichen :-). ""Besteht die Chance, dass Starcraft 2 durch einen Patch doch einen Lan-Modus bekommt?"" ""Was wird die letzte, unoffenbarte klasse in Diablo 3 sein?"" ""Wird Diablo 3 einen Lan-Modus bekommen?""

So das in doppelten Anführungszeichen wären meine fragen an blizz :-)

mfg


----------



## Ichwarso (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen...

Welche Frage mich interessieren würden wäre Folgende...

Welche Classic Fraktionen werden abgeschafft bzw werden überhaupt welche abgeschafft?
Weil jenachdem würde es sich ja nocheinmal anbieten die Quest reihen zu machen oder dort ruf zu Farmen...


----------



## DeathDragon (5. Juni 2010)

Toastbrod schrieb:


> Wann wird den Kriegern das Tanken erleichtert, so dass sie sich genauso wenig anstrengen müssen (mal abgesehen vom Movement) wie die DDler?


Ich hoffe nie :/ Willst du ne einfache Tankklasse spiel Pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird es in Cata mehr grössere Instanzen wie in Wotlk geben oder kleinere wie in BC? Also eher Instanzen mit 12 Bossen oder zwei kleine mit je 6 Bossen?

Wie wird der Schwierigkeitsgrad der ersten Raidinstanzen sein? Wotlk war ja Naxxramas vom Schwierigkeitsgrad eher niedrig und für Einsteiger gedacht. Werden auch die ersten Raidinstanzen in Cata eher einfacher sein?

In ICC bekommt man einen Buff der von 5% bis 30% schlussendlich hochstackt. Wird dieses System in Cata weitergeführt?

Wie sieht die Zukunft von Städteraids aus? Mit Cata kann man ja in der alten Welt fliegen. Kann man dann auch die Hauptstädte der Gegnerfraktion von der Luft aus angreifen oder wird das verhindert?

PS: Viele der Fragen hier wurden ja bereits von Blizzard beantwortet z.B. wird Phasing weitergeführt aber es soll möglich sein zwischen den "Phasen" zu wechseln was die Gruppenquests erleichtert.


----------



## Tuurem (5. Juni 2010)

Ich würde gern wissen in wie weit Quel Thalas (Immersangwald und Geisterlande) geändert wird sowie die Hauptstadt Silbermond. Wird Silbermond größer und verliert es endlich die Todesschneise ? Denn nachdem Kael ja tot is, dürfte der gesamte Handlungsstrang dort geändert werden. Wenn Thrall wirklich Wächter von Tirisfal wird, dann muss es auch einen Rat von Silbermond geben, also muss sich ja was in der Führungsspitze der Blutelfen tun. Lor´Themar Theron war ja nur "Übergangsherrscher".


----------



## Crush351 (5. Juni 2010)

Zu Cataclysm:

Wird es eine neue Troll (Raid)Instanz? Zul Gurub/Zul Aman returns?^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2010)

Moin

meine Frage wäre, ob an den Gerüchten was dran ist, dass bald Battle.net- Accounts monatliche Gebühren verlangen ?


----------



## Powerstone (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo meine Frage ist 

.......::::::::::: Bei Cataclysm die neue Rasse Worgen da von die Druiden bekommen die auch so eine bescheuerte BärenForm oder behalten sie ihre Coole Neue Wolfsform das ist meine einzige Frage ::::::::::::::::::::...................




 	>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Cataclysm<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## boyclar (5. Juni 2010)

Habe auch nur paar fragen:

Zu Cataclysm:

1. Werden wieder die T-Sets seltener zu bekommen sein oder wieder einem hinter hergeschmiessen?

2. Wird die Rüstung allgemein mehr style haben? Weil ich sehr oft augenkrebs bekomme Oo.

3. Wird man härter gegen bots und hacks angehen? Damit meine ich Pc-ip ban für ewig usw.^^

Zu Diablo 3:




1. Wann wird es ungefähr rauskommen?

2. Wird es den WoW style behalten oder wird es dunkler/düsterer gemacht?


----------



## Pastilo (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte gern Wissen wieso sie alle Klassen deren einzigartigen Fähigkeiten nehmen? (Beispiel Mage mit der ähnlichen Attacke wie Heldentum vom Shammy)


----------



## Brokulus (5. Juni 2010)

Wird die Raidinstanze "Geschmolzener Kern" weiterhin bestehen bleibe, oder wird sie samt den Legendarys raus genommen ?


----------



## Godric91 (5. Juni 2010)

Ich würde sehr gerne mal wissen ob die irgendwann mal vll noch gleich nach Cataclysm irgendwas an den Charaktern machen die wir spielen...
wie z.B grafisch auffrischen ...eckige arme,beine und Co. abrunden usw....und ob die frisuren mehr volumen bekommen wie z.B bei den zwergen aber eig fast bei allen rassen wenn man genau hinsieht sieht man nur eine hülle und kein volumen im haar da wäre eine verbesserung auch net schlecht....


----------



## Ferolin (5. Juni 2010)

Zuerst einmal finde ich den Grafikstil von Diablo 3 nicht schlecht, mir gefällts^^
Aber eine andere Frage hätte ich schon: 
Wir haben in Teil eins Diablo bekämpft, in Teil zwei haben wir ihn erneut ins Jenseits befördert
und dieses mal die anderen "Großen Übel" gleich hinterher. Wie sieht es in Teil drei aus?
Kommen die alten Feinde noch einmal wieder und bringen weitere Erz-Dämonnen oder ähnliches mit
oder dürfen wir uns sozusagen auf die neue Führungsspitze freuen?
Und als letztes die obligatorische Frage: Wird es einen Cow-Level geben? XD 

Grüße, der Ferolin


----------



## Marcelos (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo

Ich würde gerne wissen was die bei cata spielen werden Lieber Worgan oder Goblins?

Sry wen die frage schon da ist^^


----------



## Hewley (5. Juni 2010)

Wenn Cataclysm rauskommt und man auf 85 gelevelt hat, wird es sehr leicht sein Ulduar Hardmods und Icc hc zu machen und die erfolge für die 310% Mounts zu farmen. 

Werden diese Mounts von WotLk noch drin bleiben oder verschwinden?


----------



## Elenenedh (5. Juni 2010)

Drei Fragen will ich jetzt schon mal beantworten ^^

Emblem-Chaos in Cataclysm? Bosse werden keine Embleme mehr droppen, stattdessen gibt es "PvE-Punkte", über die Klamotten beim Händler gekauft werden.

"Hauptstadt" in Cataclysm? Es gibt keine fraktionsübergreifende Hauptstadt in Cataclysm.

Lore in WoW und warum sterben Leute wie Illidan und Arthas? Die Geschichte ist für die Entwickler das A und O des Warcraft-Universums, denn sonst würden sie sie nicht weitererzählen. Es ist davon auszugehen, dass die Entwickler sorgfältig abwägen, welche Storywendungen sie einführen, weil sie damit das gesamte Machtgefüge beeinflussen. Die Entwickler treten also keinesfalls auf der Lore herum, sondern entwickeln die Geschichte weiter. Täten sie das nicht, wären wir geschichtsmäßig noch immer auf dem Stand von Classic WoW. Wär ein wenig öde, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Alexandruss:. (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo Buffed,

Hätte da ein paar Fragen gerne an Blizzard gestellt:

PvP:

Wird es PvP-Waffen wieder nur durch das spielen der Arena geben?
Wird es eine neue Arena geben?
Werden PvP geskillte Gilden in BG´s spürbar besser sein als nicht geskillte?
 -oder bzw was werden die PvP geskillten Gilden überhaupt bekommen?
Wird es einen Neues Tausendwintersee geben?
 -mit neuen Marken, Quest´s und einer Instanz?
Wird es in der Arena von Gurubaschie änderenungen geben?

Leveln:

Wird man einen Twink wenn man einen 85 hat immer noch von Lvl:1 starten müssen?
 -oder gibt es mit 85 noch mehr Erbstücke?
Wie lange stellt ihr euch vor das man von 80 auf 85 brauch in /played (Tage, Stunden?)

PvE:

Wird es auser Todesmine und Burgschattenfang noch weitere Instanzen geben die auf Heroisch spielbar sind?
 -wird sich die Geschichte der alten Instanzen veränderen (Neue Evends inerhab der Insatnz)?
 - wird es neue Quests für die Heroisch spielbaren alten Instanzen geben?

Mein Ideen:

Wie wäre es mit einem BG wo sich mehr als nur 2 Team saures geben?
 -5v5v5v5 oder 9v9v9 oder alle gegen alle z.b.

Wie wäre es wenn das Wetter eine Rolle spieln würde?
 -Ein Sand oder Schneesturm wurde die Verstohlenheit verbessern
 -Sonne oder starke hitze würde den Fuerschaden anheben
 -Regen würde den Manaregg erhöhen
 -Starker Wind würde das Lauftempo erhöhen
 -usw.

Vielen Dank fürs lesen!
Gz Eure Paladin Heilerin: Kellerassel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyweaver (5. Juni 2010)

Ich würd gerne was über das andere Battleground also "Schlacht um Gilneas" erfahren. Vor allem welchen Spielmodi dieses BG haben wird.

Außerdem würd ich gern wissen ob sie in Tol Barad Flugzeuge rein bringen wie sie es ja eigentlich schon mit Tausendwinter vor hatten.

Und wird man auch in den Blutelfen und Draenei Startgebieten Fliegen können?

Und als letzte Frage wird es möglich sein Kezan auch im Späteren Spielverlauf und mit anderen Rassen außer Goblins betreten zu können?


----------



## Radiag (5. Juni 2010)

Ganz eindeutig: Wann kommt Housing. Die Ganzen anderen Fragen sind auch intressant (wobei ich die tattos mit einem schmunzeln zur kenntnis genommen hab). Ansonsten sagt ihnen das sie nicht zu schnell Cataclysm fertig stellen sollen, damit es auch bugfrei ist und nichts fehlt.


----------



## .:Alexandruss:. (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo Buffed,

Hätte da ein paar Fragen gerne an Blizzard gestellt:

PvP:

Wird es PvP-Waffen wieder nur durch das spielen der Arena geben?
Wird es eine neue Arena geben?
Werden PvP geskillte Gilden in BG´s spürbar besser sein als nicht geskillte?
 -oder bzw was werden die PvP geskillten Gilden überhaupt bekommen?
Wird es einen Neues Tausendwintersee geben?
 -mit neuen Marken, Quest´s und einer Instanz?
Wird es in der Arena von Gurubaschie änderenungen geben?

Leveln:

Wird man einen Twink wenn man einen 85 hat immer noch von Lvl:1 starten müssen?
 -oder gibt es mit 85 noch mehr Erbstücke?
Wie lange stellt ihr euch vor das man von 80 auf 85 brauch in /played (Tage, Stunden?)

PvE:

Wird es auser Todesmine und Burgschattenfang noch weitere Instanzen geben die auf Heroisch spielbar sind?
 -wird sich die Geschichte der alten Instanzen veränderen (Neue Evends inerhab der Insatnz)?
 - wird es neue Quests für die Heroisch spielbaren alten Instanzen geben?

Mein Ideen:

Wie wäre es mit einem BG wo sich mehr als nur 2 Team saures geben?
 -5v5v5v5 oder 9v9v9 oder alle gegen alle z.b.

Wie wäre es wenn das Wetter eine Rolle spieln würde?
 -Ein Sand oder Schneesturm wurde die Verstohlenheit verbessern
 -Sonne oder starke hitze würde den Fuerschaden anheben
 -Regen würde den Manaregg erhöhen
 -Starker Wind würde das Lauftempo erhöhen
 -usw.

Vielen Dank fürs lesen!
Gz Eure Paladin Heilerin: Kellerassel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Alexandruss:. (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo Buffed,

Hätte da ein paar Fragen gerne an Blizzard gestellt:

PvP:

Wird es PvP-Waffen wieder nur durch das spielen der Arena geben?
Wird es eine neue Arena geben?
Werden PvP geskillte Gilden in BG´s spürbar besser sein als nicht geskillte?
 -oder bzw was werden die PvP geskillten Gilden überhaupt bekommen?
Wird es einen Neues Tausendwintersee geben?
 -mit neuen Marken, Quest´s und einer Instanz?
Wird es in der Arena von Gurubaschie änderenungen geben?

Leveln:

Wird man einen Twink wenn man einen 85 hat immer noch von Lvl:1 starten müssen?
 -oder gibt es mit 85 noch mehr Erbstücke?
Wie lange stellt ihr euch vor das man von 80 auf 85 brauch in /played (Tage, Stunden?)

PvE:

Wird es auser Todesmine und Burgschattenfang noch weitere Instanzen geben die auf Heroisch spielbar sind?
 -wird sich die Geschichte der alten Instanzen veränderen (Neue Evends inerhab der Insatnz)?
 - wird es neue Quests für die Heroisch spielbaren alten Instanzen geben?

Mein Ideen:

Wie wäre es mit einem BG wo sich mehr als nur 2 Team saures geben?
 -5v5v5v5 oder 9v9v9 oder alle gegen alle z.b.

Wie wäre es wenn das Wetter eine Rolle spieln würde?
 -Ein Sand oder Schneesturm wurde die Verstohlenheit verbessern
 -Sonne oder starke hitze würde den Fuerschaden anheben
 -Regen würde den Manaregg erhöhen
 -Starker Wind würde das Lauftempo erhöhen
 -usw.

Vielen Dank fürs lesen!
Gz Eure Paladin Heilerin: Kellerassel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrankieFourFingers (5. Juni 2010)

*Frage:*


1. Auch in WotlK gab es zeiten enormer Lags und Serverausfällen. Früher hat man noch zusätzliche freie Spieltage als "Entschuldigung" bekommen, wieso gab es das zu WotlK nicht mehr ?
2. Das Himmelsross besteht ja bekanntlich aus Pixeln, wie rechtfärtigt Blizzard den stolzen Preis von 20 Euro ?
3. Gibt es schon Informationen ob das Battlenet mit seinen kommenden Funktionen, Geld kosten wird ? Wen ja , in welcher höhe ?

Mfg FrankieFourFingers


----------



## timinatorxx (5. Juni 2010)

Werdet ihr euch wieder mehr um PvP kümmern ...... bezogen stark auf open PvP...?

Wird wenn ich einen PvP Rang habe und dann kein PvP mehr mache zurückgestuft ...also wie in vanilla ?

Wird es wieder EINEN Warlord pro server geben _?


----------



## Abbendis (5. Juni 2010)

Wird das Spiel wieder schwerer ? 
Werden zukünftige schlachtzugs instancen wieder pre quests haben ?
Wird es wieder 40mann Schlachtzüge geben ? 
Wass passiert jetzt mit loderon nach abzug Naxxramas und tot des Lichkönigs ? 
Werden auch alte schlachtzüge einen heroisch mode für 85 bekommen ? mit geleichem loot nur angepasten stats ?
Wird das spiel Algemein herrausfordernder ? 
Werden wir wie in Aion die möglichkeit bekommen das aussehen anderer gegenstände auf andere zu übertragen ?
Was Passiert mit den alten legendären gegenständen ? Atiesh Donnazorn Sulfuras ?
Werden wir die möglichkeit haben Legendäre gegenstände aufzuwerten ? 
Werden spieler die durch pech keine chance auf donnerzorn atiesh sulfuras hatten die möglich keit bekommen sie noch irgendwie zu erhalten ? 
Bekommen wir mehr möglichkeiten unsere charaktere zu gestalten ?


----------



## Dragonye (5. Juni 2010)

werden die Charackter Slots erhöht die man auf einem Realm haben haben kann?


----------



## Thone (5. Juni 2010)

Wie werden mit den Flugmounts in Azeroth die Städteraids aussehen, kann man einfach in den Bossraum reinfliegen? 
Wann erscheint der Cinematic Trailer zu Cataclysm


----------



## Groshmak (5. Juni 2010)

Welche alten 5 Mann Instanzen werden entfernt ?
Werden ihr in absehbarer Zukunft den Weg von LOTRO gehen und WoW als f2p Game vermarkten ?


----------



## KenosDark (5. Juni 2010)

Ihr habt ja die Rechte an der Call of Duty Reihe Modern Warfare, Modern Warfare 2 hört doch mit einem gewaltigen Krieg auf. Ihr habt doch vor einen MMORPG raus zu bringen, was bis dato noch nicht erschienen ist, meine frage ist, dürfen wir uns auf Modern Warfare Online freuen?


----------



## .:Alexandruss:. (5. Juni 2010)

Sry wegen meinem Spam hatte einen Bower error.


----------



## Flachtyp (5. Juni 2010)

-Fragen zu WoW-Reittieren

1. Wird es höhere Erfolge zu "Tierisch viele Reittiere" geben ? Wenn ja, welche und was sind die Belohnungen ?

2. Werden mounts aus den "alten" Inis entfernt ? Wenn ja, welche ? (Ich hoffe doch sie WERDEN entfernt, hab alle ^^)

3. Welche mounts die man heute noch bekommen kann, wie zB den rostigen Proto wird es in Cata definitiv nicht mehr geben ?

4. Lernt der Rabenfürst in Cata das Fliegen ? Das wäre zu cool ^^ !


-Fragen zum Ingenieurberuf

1. Wird es "neue" absaugbare Gaswolken geben ?

2. Wird es neue Ingenieur-mounts geben ? Wenn ja, was für eins ?


----------



## Loki dè Lá Destr. (5. Juni 2010)

Morgwath schrieb:


> Wieviele Items droppen im 10er
> Wieviele im 25er?



im 10er 2 Items pro boss auf Normal und im 25er werden es 4 sein steht aber irgend wo schon einmal




Meine Fragen : 



Wann kommt WC4 ??
Wird es überhaupt kommen ??
Werden VZ für BC mit Cata auch ohne lvl beschränkung sein oder behalten sie ihre ??
Wann werden die genauen beschreibungen für die Pfade fertig sein ??
Wie Hoch wird die EP rate sein ?? erhöht oder gleich bzw Niedriger im gegensatz zu Classic, BC und WotLK ??
Erhalten spieler die schon längere Zeit Dabei sind (ohne Längere Pausen) einen vorteil ?? (zbsp. : erhöhte EP rate für Chars, die über das Kontrollzentrum im B-Net zu aktivieren ist und nur so und so lange anhällt)

Das wären so meine Fragen


----------



## Gias (5. Juni 2010)

-------------------------------------
Wie planen Sie mit der Inflation umzugehen? Wird wieder alles neue um Faktor 6-7 teurer gesetzt oder haben Sie neue Konzepte?
Letzlich mutet es seltsam an 30000-40000 Gold so zu behandeln wie früher 1000g.


----------



## DeathDragon (5. Juni 2010)

Loki schrieb:


> im 10er 2 Items pro boss auf Normal und im 25er werden es 4 sein steht aber irgend wo schon einmal



Meep falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im 10er und im 25er werden dieselben Items droppen. Damit sich der Mehraufwand für 25er überhaupt lohnt wird der Loot angepasst und es droppt mehr.
Droppen also im 10er 2 Items müssten im 25er mindestens 5 Items droppen. Da es jedoch iess, dass der Mehraufwand entlohnt wird, werden wohl 7-8 Items droppen. Ich weiss das ganze hört sich unwarscheinlich an, hiess es aber mal in einem Bluepost.

Hier der Link zum Buffedbericht dazu:
http://www.buffed.de...gen-von-Ensidia

Und die wichtigste Frage, die wohl alle interessiert:
Muss man sich wieder das Buffedmagazin kaufen, da das Interview nur in diesem stehen wird?


----------



## Held² (5. Juni 2010)

*Diablo 3:*

Wird man um Diablo 3 onlinespielen zu können eine Gebühr zahlen müssen oder wird es einen premium Service geben für Spieler die etwas zahlen (z.B. neuer Content)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*World of Warcraft:*

Wird es mit Cataclysm neue Boss mechaniken geben?

Werden in naher zukunft endlich Server zusammen gelegt damit es endlich keine Geisterserver mehr gibt?

Wird der Item reset von Wrath of the Lichking zu Cataclysm noch schlimmer als bei Classic zu Burning Crusade?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## The Paladin (5. Juni 2010)

Meine Fragen an Blizz wären:

1. Wird es Legendäre Instanzen/Raids geben? Wie es schon bei einem Interview gesagt wurde. Es wäre einfach geil wenn es Inis geben würde wo man bei jeder Mobgruppe überlegen muss was man tut.

2. Wie reagiert Blizzard auf die reaktionen beim Itemshop? Es gab ja sehr viele negative Reaktionen der Community darauf.

3. Crowd Controll, wird es mit Cataclysm wichtiger?

4. Wird mit Cataclysm der Gottesschild wirklich generft? Ich will auch weiterhin Bubblehearthen können!

5. Bitte, Bitte, macht das man Waffen auf den Hauptstadt-Attrappen skillen kann. Ich finde es nervig immer mobs dafür umhauen zu müssen, besonders wenn man mit Waffenskill 0 Anfängt!


----------



## Richtigsteller (5. Juni 2010)

Elenenedh schrieb:


> In der zweiten Juni-Woche reisen wir nach Irvine, Kalifornien und besuchen die WoW-Entwickler bei Blizzard. Da Cataclysm immer näher rückt wollen wir Eure Fragen an die Entwickler wissen! *Was wollt Ihr noch unbedingt erfahren, bevor die dritte WoW-Erweiterung in die heiße Beta-Phase startet?*
> 
> 
> Der Countdown läuft: *Nur noch wenige Tage und wir besuchen die Entwickler von Blizzard im kalifornischen und sonnigen Irvine.* Schnuppern in die Büros des Kult-Studios und dürfen hoffentlich auch einen Blick auf die WoW-Erweiterung Cataclysm werfen. Auch Interviews sollen auf dem Programm stehen, nur... Welche Fragen sollen wir stellen? Jetzt seid Ihr gefragt! Gibt es noch Unklarheiten zu Mechaniken in Cataclysm? Wollt Ihr etwas zur Musik oder zur Technik von World of Warcraft erfahren? Oder brennen Euch vielleicht Fragen zu Starcraft 2 oder Diablo 3 unter den Fingernägeln? Dann nutzt diesen Thread, um sie loszuwerden!



Wird es in naher Zukunft einen *ADULT SERVER*, für 18+ Spieler geben? 
Ansonsten war es das bald mit WoW und ich wechsel!


----------



## Aiiitm (5. Juni 2010)

Wird mit Cataclysm Anspruch wieder reingepatcht?


----------



## Handhaubitze (5. Juni 2010)

Mich als leidenschaflichen Legendarysammler würde interessieren, ob die Classic Items ( speziell Sulfuras, Hand of Ragnaros ) ein Upgrade erfahren würden.
Desweiteren würe es super, mehr Bankplätze zu bekommen oder zumindest T Sets zusammen zu schrumpfen auf einen Slot oder so was in der Art, da sie bei mir alleine 54 Slots belegen.
Wird es mehr Gildenbankfächer geben und detaillierte Rechte vergabe ?
Last but not least die Thematik mit der Jc Daily, wird es in Cataclysm wieder so ewig lange dauern sämtliche Vorlagen zu bekommen ?

Ich freue mich auf ein Wiedersehen mit Ragnaros.


----------



## Mateanik (5. Juni 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> "Warum habt ihr das Spiel so versaut?"





Arosk schrieb:


> "Wird es eine Diablo 3 Beta geben?"



Das wären auch meine^^


----------



## iceboy2009 (5. Juni 2010)

Meine Fragen an Blizzard:

werden wirklich nur noch orks und tauren nach og reinkommen?

und was passiert mit den erfolgen meister der lehren wird das zu einer helden tat ?


----------



## Taranosh (5. Juni 2010)

My questions to Cataclysm:


1. Was the flood in thousand needles caused by centaurs only to kill Kanati Greycloud?

2. What will the new goblin and worgen mounts look like?

3. Is wow going to be less expensive?

4. Why did you only blew the nightelf part and not whole Stormwind away?


----------



## Taranosh (5. Juni 2010)

iceboy2009 schrieb:


> Meine Fragen an Blizzard:
> 
> werden wirklich nur noch orks und tauren nach og reinkommen?



Wahrscheinlich nicht, da das neue Og für jedes Volk ein Viertel hat.


----------



## Hugo779 (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo! Hier meine Frage: WOW: Warum ist es als Level 80er nicht möglich, den Dungeonfinder für Classic bzw BC Inis zu nutzen? unbd noch Eine: Wann kommen die neunen Tänze, die schon im WotLK Trailer angekündigt worden?


----------



## KlausberbelJohann (5. Juni 2010)

Meine Fragen:

-Werden die Erfolge in WoW mal entlich Accountgebunden
-Werden die Erfolge mit Starcraft 2 Erfolgen zusammen gelegt
-Wirds eine offizelle RAngliste mit den Accountgebundenen Erfolgen geben


----------



## tiggerchan (5. Juni 2010)

Meine Fragen:

Da die alte Welt jezt umstruktuiert wird bzw. wurde, frage ich mich ob auch alle Gebiete eine veränderung erleben. Wie sieht es mit den Geschicht relevanten Gebieten aus? Wird Silbermond den gereinigten Sonnenbrunnen wieder auferleben lassen? Wird die Exoda immer noch in einem Schiffstrümmer leben? Oder werden die Geschichts relevanten Gebiete einfach nicht beachtet?

Wie siehts mit den Quest aus kommen wieder Pre Quest für Inzen rauß? Wird sich das spiel wieder etwas an classic orientiren oder richtung wotlk? Soll es genau so langweilig sein wie wotlk? Wird mehr aktion längere Quest und mehr story kommen?


----------



## Kultig (5. Juni 2010)

können wir 2011 mit diablo3 rechnen um endlich diesem wow einheitsbrei zu entkommen?


----------



## Kuhlrabbi (5. Juni 2010)

wird wow endlich e-sport tauglicher? - nein
wird wow endlich anspruchsvoller? - nein
wird mehr story ins spiel intregriert? - nein

wo kann ich kündigen?


----------



## Sadiaa (5. Juni 2010)

Habe einige Fragen: (Druide)

1. In einen späteren Ergänzungspost zu den Druiden wird erwähnt, dass auch die DoTs des Druiden von Haste und Crit beeinflusst werden sollen... da stellt sich mir die Frage, was mit dem Talent "Urtümliches Blutvergießen" passiert - müsste doch eingentlich wegfallen und der Setbonus von T 10 müsste geändert werden oder? Den die Feral Dots funktionieren ja nicht wie "Tiefe Wunden"...

2. Wie schon erwähnt bekommt "Schreddern" einen CD? - hieß ja die stärksten Fähigkeiten sollen evtl. mit Abklingzeit belegt werden - Wenn ja, wie weit wird "Zerfleischen" vom Schaden her angehoben? {[Verstehe auch nicht ganz, wieso sie die 'Rota' einfacher machen wollen finde spielt sich gut so und wenn sie "Zerfleischen" vom Schaden anheben um so besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]

3.Wie sieht es mit dem "Tritt" für Katzen und Bären aus? Mit Kosten oder ohne, wenn ja wie 'teuer'? (vllt deswegen Rota einfacher^^)

4. Habe spekulationen gehört, die davon sprechen, dass "Wildes Brüllen" Combopunkt frei aktivierbar werden soll.... wie wahrscheinlich ist diese Änderung? Und was sich daraus ergibt: Wird dann "Wilder Biss" wieder richtig wichtig? Oder braucht man (wegen der wenig Crit% Ankündigung nur länger um "Zerfetzen" wieder nachzulegen?

5. Auf Buffed stand beim Artikel zu den Druiden oben im nicht übersetzten Teil :
 "Außerdem erhalten die NAHKAMPFFORMEN eine neue AE-Fähigkeit" doch im bei "Dreschen" 
stehen nur etwas von Wutkosten.. fehlen die Energiekosten noch oder war das eine zuerst "Falschannahme"? (Soll keinen Angreifen - wüsste das aber schon gerne)

6. Zum Tempoboost. Wie wirkt der sich aus, wenn man 30% Lauftempo skillt - addieren die sich oder ersetzt einer den anderen? Und beim Bären: Abklingzeit entfallen lassen... dauerhaft nutzbar?? 

7. Was mich zum 2.Masterybonus des Bären interessieren würde ist 1. wie lange hält dieser Buff? 2. Verliert man den, wenn man in die Katzengestalt wechselt? [3. Zu den Bosskämpfen wäre cool zu wissen, ob die die DMG auch auf nicht Tanks kommt, sodass man diesen BUFF evtl für die Katze "ausnutzen" kann^^


Zum Schluss noch eine Idee von mir, zu der ich gerne wüßte was ihr denkt:
Im Talentbaum soll ein Talent "Ducken", dafür den Zauber raus, eingeführt werden ( 3 Talentpunkte ) welches die erzeugte Bedrohung in Katzengestalt um 10 +/- X % pro Punkt verringert und vllt in Bärenform die Ausweichchance um Y% (vllt 1-3%) pro Punkt erhöht.


----------



## Sarjin (5. Juni 2010)

Was wird in Cataclysm mit den Zonen aus Burning Crusade passieren ? (Silbermond und Exodar) Es wäre echt gut wenn diese einfach in den 2 Kontinenten eingebaut wären, so das man auch nach Exodar und Silbermond mit dem Flugmount fliegen könnte!


----------



## EPoker (5. Juni 2010)

Wird der Beruf Archeologie erst für die späteren Level verfügbar sein oder wird man ihn ab Lvl 1 erlernen und auch nutzen können?
Werden andere Klassen wie der Druide aufbereitet?
Werden die alten Fähigkeiten in neuem Glanz erstrahlen oder werden nur die Neuen grafisch angepasst?


----------



## boonfish (5. Juni 2010)

Fragen zu WoW: 

- Es gibt Gerüchte laut denen der Blackrock in Cataclysm ausbrechen soll. Zwei neue Instanzen wurden diesbezüglich bereits angekündigt, unteranderem eine überarbeitete Version des Pechschwingenhorts. Was wird mit den anderen beliebten Blackrockinstanzen in Cataclysm geschehen? Werden diese noch zugänglich sein? 

- Wie ist die Zukunft der Raid-Pre-Questreihen? Ich vermisse sie.

- Wie werden Städte in Cataclysm vor fliegenden Angreifern geschützt werden? Was für Flugmountregeln wird es in Städten zu beachten geben?

- Mit Wotlk wurden einige Animationen wichtiger Fähigkeiten zeitgemäß überarbeitet. Wird es solche grafischen Überarbeitungen alter, unspektakulärer Zauber und Fähigkeiten auch in Cataclysm geben? Vorallem im Bezug auf einige Flächenschadeneffekte (Feuerregen, Blizzard...).

- Werden Questtexte vertont oder andersweitig interessanter gestalltet?

- Als Worg wird man auserhalb des Kampfes in Menschengestalt wechseln können. Wie kann ich dieses Menschliche Erscheinungbild bearbeiten/beeinflussen?

- Wird es eine goblinbedingte Ölkatastrophe geben?


----------



## maximilian0123 (5. Juni 2010)

Hey Blizzard, 
Meine Frage: Könnt ihr mit Cata nicht einen Classic-Server einführen? Jeder Spieler, mit dem ich geredet habe sagt, dass er Wotlk total langweilig findet und Wow am besten war, als es noch keine Erweiterungen gab. Bc war noch ganz gut, weil es einfach mehr spaß gemacht hat, zu spielen. Erst mit Wotlk hat man die lust am spielen verloren.


----------



## KingNothing22 (5. Juni 2010)

WOW:
Was wird die neue HDZ-Instanz?
Was hat Blizzard aus Wotlk gelernt? Was will man weiterführen? Wo will man eher einen anderen Weg einschlagen?
Ist man jetzt, nach über fünf Jahren WoW zufrieden wie sich die Dinge entwickelt haben oder anders gefragt: Was könnte man als großen Fehler in der Entwicklung der bisherigen Add-Ons bezeichnen?
Viele viele Spieler haben mitlerweile WoW sehr lieb gewonnen. Hat man sich schon Gedanken gemacht wie WoW einmal enden soll? Gibt es ein großartiges Event? Wird WoW vielleicht garnicht so schnell enden und sofort ein "zweiter" WoW Teil veröffentlicht wenn der "erste" Teil sich verabschiedet?

Diablo 3:

Diablo wurde jetzt schon zum zweiten mal besiegt. Ich finde die Story um seine Rückkehr und die seiner Brüder war in Diablo 2 echt sehr gelungen. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es langsam einfallslos wirkt wenn im dritten Teil Diablo wieder da steht als wäre nie etwas gewesen. Wie will man sein Wiederauferstehen genau so authentisch gestalten wie im zweiten Teil? Okay sein Seelenstein wurde soweit ich weiß nicht zerstört (bin mir grade nicht sicher) aber irgendwann sollte der gute auch einmal ruhen dürfen oder? Besteht nicht die Gefahr, dass die Fans langsam gelangweilt sind von einem immer wieder auferstehenden Diablo?


----------



## Moou (5. Juni 2010)

Werden auch frische Charakter die das Höchstlevel 85 erreicht haben, an den besten Ausrüstungsgegenständen kommen ? 

Wird Todesschwinge auch nur mit 10 Leuten bekämpft ? 

Werden wir auf eine Zeit lang Frieden zwischen der Allianz und der Horde hoffen ?

Wird Nordend auch zum Teil von der Katastrophe zerstört ? 

Werden sie, was ich auch mal für sinnvoll empfinden würde, neue Sprüche für die Vöker erfinden zu lassen anstatt immer nur zu hören, "Ehre den König, Freund." Oder, "Seid gegrüßt." ? 

Werden sich in Zukunft auch mal die Realitäts Zahnräder drehen, und sich auch die Bäume bewegen können ? 

Wird es in Zukunft neue Emotes geben ? 

House System oder wie auch immer das hieß, wird es das geben ?


----------



## oliilo (5. Juni 2010)

so ich habe auch eine frage diese betrift den Druiden und im speziellen den Bär
-parry und locken sollen ja soweit geändert werden das blocken den schaden nicht mehr um die blockwertung verringert sondern um feste 30 %
 und bei parry ja soweit ich weiß um 60 % 
 jetzt sind Bären ja aufgeschmissen weil sie ja weder blocken noch parieren können gibt es da andere Ideen oder wird es beim nur ausweichen bleiben das ja wieder den nachteil hat das  der schaden unkontrolliert ankommt .

-wird die "rota" der Bären endlich schwerer ?

-wird der interupt bei der Katze skillbar sein oder grundskill ?

-Jäger :es gab ja ein Vorschlags forum für neue pets und pet Rüstungen gibt es schon aussagen darüber ?

-Priester : wird die neue Fähigkeit Machtwort Barriere den debuff geschwächte seele verursachen und gibt es Änderungen die geschwächte seele Z.B durch tempo Wertung schneller            auslaufen lassen .

-Shadow : den schatten Priester ist ja immo eine ziemliche dmg Kanone im pvp aber sobald despellt wird ist es fast nutzlos gibt es Vorschläge das zu ändern ?

das wars von mir Rechtschreib Fehler dienen der Unterhaltung


----------



## Scythe86 (5. Juni 2010)

Diablo 3:
- Ist bereits endgültig geklärt, wie sich in etwa das Handeln in D3 gestalten soll?
- Wird es etwas in Richtung "Berufe / Crafting" geben? z.B. per Cube?
- Ist ein Achievement-System geplant?

--> Sinde keine Berufe oder Achievements geplant: Wie will man Langzeitmotivation mit D3 sichern? Ausrüstung verbessern, wie in D2, wird insbesondere der neuen Spielerschaft auf Dauer nicht schmecken...


Cataclysm:
- Werden Erfolge wie "Botschafter der ..." um einen weiteren "Rang" ergänzt oder werden solche und ähnliche Erfolge zurückgesetzt, bis man beispielsweise bei den Worgen auf ehrfürchtig ist? Muss ich erst auch noch den Worgen-Fraktionsführer töten, bevor ich wieder auf den schwarzen Bären klettern darf?


- Wann werden Todesritter aus dem Spiel entfernt und der Blizzard-Shop dicht gemacht?


----------



## Deathgnom (5. Juni 2010)

Wann beginnt die beta


----------



## Adfg43 (5. Juni 2010)

moin^^
Gibt es schon etwas genaues zu den Fähigkeitskosten der hunter?
Wird es eine Fähigkeit geben die dem Jäger erlaubt auf seinem pet zu reiten?
Wird es vielleicht Rüstungssets fürs Jägerpet geben?

Grundsätzlich quetscht alles über den hunter aus blizz raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Richtigsteller schrieb:


> Wird es in naher Zukunft einen *ADULT SERVER*, für 18+ Spieler geben?
> Ansonsten war es das bald mit WoW und ich wechsel!



Pr0n Server?


----------



## Moktheshock (5. Juni 2010)

*Reporterbogen raushol*

Wird Deathwing´s präsenz spürbar sein, so wie Arthas durch mehrmalige auftritte?

Wie muss man sich einen Tag als Samweis Diddler oder einen der andren Jungs und Mädels vorstellen;-)

Wird es zu D3 auch eine Premium edition mit wow pet geben so wie bei SC ^^


----------



## Simi1994 (5. Juni 2010)

Zu wie viel % sind Cataclysm und Diablo 3 fertig?


----------



## colll (5. Juni 2010)

hallo blizzard 

wollte auch ma bischen fragen 1 wird das pvp endlich spanend und nicht zack tot sondern mehr so längere kämpfe?

2frage werden auch die kleineren raids tolle endmovies haben wie in icc arthas sondern auch andere mächtige bosse?

3frage kommen noch mehr bgs auser das eine habe ma gelesen ihr wollt 3-4 neue machen stimmt das?


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

.:Alexandruss:. schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem BG wo sich mehr als nur 2 Team saures geben?
> -5v5v5v5 oder 9v9v9 oder alle gegen alle z.b.



Wer soll bitte die dritte Fraktion spielen? Drachen-NPCs?



> wollte auch ma bischen fragen 1 wird das pvp endlich spanend und nicht zack tot sondern mehr so längere kämpfe?



Ja, es wird nicht so wie in WOTLK sein.



> 3frage kommen noch mehr bgs auser das eine habe ma gelesen ihr wollt 3-4 neue machen stimmt das?



BC kam eins, Wotlk kam eins, dann später ein zweites, also wird es bei Cata erst mal bei dem einen bleiben.


----------



## Alkonaro (5. Juni 2010)

Wieso wird das ganze System der Jäger umgeworfen ? Hat vorher doch gut geklappt ^^
Wird es auch GildenHÄUSER geben ?!

lg Alkonaro


----------



## Glurak (5. Juni 2010)

ich wüsste ja gerne wie der gilden support in cataclysm aussehen wird.

und welche acms genau für das gilden level bestimmt sind. und auch welche acms derzeit geplant sind entfernt zu werden


----------



## Death the Kid (5. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte da mal ein paar Fragen bezüglich der Gestaltung.

1. Wird man seine Charakter individuell gestalten können,also z.B mit mehr Frisuren
	und Haar/Hautfarben und Accesoires(Tatoos,Ohrringe,Augenfarbe,Gesichtszüge).
	Es sollte nicht unbedingt "Aion" mäßig sein aber mehr Vielfalt wäre gern erwünscht.

2. Kann man nun endlich auch "Housing" betreiben und wäre es dann für sich selbst oder
	sogar für die ganze Gilde zugänglich.

3. Was wären dann die Möglichkeiten,die man dadurch alles betreiben kann.

4. Werden die Bosse alten Bosse,falls sie noch bestehen einen neuen Look bekommen
	und wenn ja,was wird mit den alten Monster.

5. Wie werden die alten Dungeons nun gestaltel.
	Bleiben sie wie immer oder bekommen sie eine Renovierung.

6. Werden noch mehr grafische Überarbeitungen folgen,außer die aktuell bekannten
	Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Alkonaro schrieb:


> Wieso wird das ganze System der Jäger umgeworfen ? Hat vorher doch gut geklappt ^^
> Wird es auch GildenHÄUSER geben ?!



1. Weil es überfällig war und schon in der Beta versucht wurde, dort aber noch zu komplex war.
2. Nein.


----------



## Bababoa (5. Juni 2010)

Moin

1) Wird es zu Zeiten von Cata noch MC komplett geben?

2)Habt ihr euch schon Gedanken gemacht,das PvP vom PvE wie in Guild Wars zu trennen?

3)Wird es Instanzen geben die Fraktionsspezifisch sind?

4)Gibt es bald wieder mehr epischere Questreihe ala Palamount,Jägerepic etc. (Hat sich ja leider mit WoTLK etwas rar gemacht)

Das wäre meine Fragen erstmal. Danke schonn mal im Vorraus

So long
Baba


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Bababoa schrieb:


> 3)Wird es Instanzen geben die Fraktionsspezifisch sind?



Gibt es doch schon, z.B. die 3 ICC Hc's... oder auch andere "jüngere" Instanzen, in dem je nach Fraktion andere Gegner bzw. freundliche NPCs vorhanden sind.

Ein Beispiel wäre auch ICC selbst.


----------



## Phantomerror (5. Juni 2010)

Grüße @All

ich hätte eine Frage zu WoW: Cataclysm




und zwar wie es mit den Berufen aussehen wird?

Denn mit WoW Classic und Lvl 60 waren die Berufe auf ein Skill von 300.

Mit WoW The Burning Crusade und  Lvl 70 waren die Berufe auf ein Skill von 375.

Mit WotLK und Lvl 80 waren die Berufe auf ein Skill von 450.

Also es waren bisher immer 10 Lvl mehr und bei den Berufen 75 Skillpunkte mehr.

Aber jetzt werden es,mit Cataclysm nur 5 Lvl mehr sein und dann nur 37,5 Skillpunkte mehr oder wie?^^ 

MfG Phantomerror


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Es wird sehr wahrscheinlich auch 75 Berufspunkte geben, da diese 5 Level zwar nur 5 Level sind, aber in der Dauer solange dauern wie 10 Level in WOTLK.


----------



## Lumary (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo Liebes Buffed Team!,

Ich würde gerne die Blizzard Entwickler folgendes Fragen:

Gibt es wieder 40mann raids?,oder bleibt das Noobie "25,10,*lach* 5mann <---" Raids?


ich währe ja dafür das mann halt 40mann dazu addet.... so könntet ihr auch was fürs "alte" Azeroth tuhn bevors zu spät ist.


Mfg euer treuer wow spieler seit 3jahren... *vermiss alte zeiten* nehmt euch das bitte zu herzen.


----------



## Freelancer (5. Juni 2010)

Werden Accountgebundene Gestände sofort am Anfang von Cataclysm auf lvl 85 geändert oder wird es neue geben was ja normal völlig unsinnig wäre besonders die Brust und die Schultern wären ja interessant weil sie ja ein Bonus beim leveln bringen ^^

Da ich eh nicht gerne Level wäre das für mich zum Beispiel ganz nett wären ja immerhin 20%-40% plus an Erfahrung beim leveln weiß nicht ob sie zusammen zählen meine 4 80er sind ohne sie groß geworden nur ein paar low Twinks haben welche die aber Teilweise ganz gut passen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur mein Main müsste halt vorher noch Marken Farmen werde deswegen diese frage bestimmt noch mal stellen wenn die Beta startet hoffe das sich da wer findet der solche Dinger im Gepäck hat und es testen kann ^^

Bin mal gespannt wann sie dann t10 eingeholt haben wenn sie den auf lvl 85 erweitert werden sollten allerdings glaube ich nicht mal das sie das in 5 level schaffen aber das wird eh noch spannend wie groß der unterschied der items sein wird wenn man bc und wotlk nimmt war das letzte t set immer noch recht gut und da waren es ganze 10 level unterschied 

Das würde bedeuten das man in den 85er Heros wohl mit dem 25er hero t10 ganz gut klar kommt wird es so sein das wir die erste Raidinstanz auch mit t10 clear machen können ? also so spannend wie Naxx hust


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Lumary schrieb:


> Gibt es wieder 40mann raids?,oder bleibt das Noobie "25,10,*lach* 5mann <---" Raids?



Nein, wird es nicht geben. Allein schon dank der versauten Engine nur auf absoluten High-End Rechnern möglich.


----------



## Hêksa (5. Juni 2010)

Hi
Ich würde gerne wissen ob es nachher möglich ist Gold von horde zu allianz schicken (also seinen eigenen chars) und umgekehrt 


mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Nein.

Seltsam das bei 90% der Fragen die Antworten schon bekannt sind.


----------



## fortuneNext (5. Juni 2010)

Starcraft 2:
Werden die "Beta Crusher"-Archievements irgendwie über die Beta hinausbleiben? Falls nein, wie werden die entsprechenden Portraits neu belegt?


----------



## serius1607 (5. Juni 2010)

Wo wird man mit cataclysm nun leveln wenn die welten zerstört werden und zb da man dann erst zuvor mit 5 leveln konnte und dann ab 80 oder so?


----------



## blindhai (5. Juni 2010)

Wird WoW auch noch auf DirectX 9 Rechner laufen? Im 25er habe ich z.Z. ohne Addons schon recht knappe Frames, es geht noch...aber bei höheren Ansprüchen brauche ich sicherlich einen neuen PC. 
z.Z. habe ich eine X1950XT und einen C2D 6300 (etwas höher getaktet als normal), dazu 4 GB Ram.

Werden alle Quests in der alten Welt verändert und angepasst? Wie schaut es mit der Scherbenwelt aus? Falls nicht, werden es nur kosmetische Änderungen sein? Also ich meine die Quests von 1-60, wo man ja nun "weniger Platz" hätte, da bestimmte Gebiete wegfallen.


----------



## Cotraxis (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

da man im Buffed-Beitrag ja schon entnehmen konnte das man strengsten versucht Cataclysm noch dieses Jahr fertig zu bekommen habe ich eine andere Frage.

Meine Frage beläuft sich darauf aus was nun geschieht mit den alten Instanzen wie z.B. BWL TSG uswe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird es Onyxias Hort noch geben ???


----------



## Gothavision (5. Juni 2010)

Werden Spieler die nur Vanilla installiert haben weiterhin so spielen wie jetzt, oder ändert sich da was?
Wird wow mal günstiger? 
Gibt es schon Pläne bis zu welchem Level es mal hochgehen soll?


----------



## marulu (5. Juni 2010)

"wird es wieder mehrere events geben wie bei AQ ?"
"wird das spiel schwieriger als der momentane content"


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

blindhai schrieb:


> Wird WoW auch noch auf DirectX 9 Rechner laufen? Im 25er habe ich z.Z. ohne Addons schon recht knappe Frames, es geht noch...aber bei höheren Ansprüchen brauche ich sicherlich einen neuen PC.



WoW ist ein DX9 Spiel, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## razor528 (5. Juni 2010)

Wenn man ein bischen auf der Buffedseite rumschaut oder auch auf der Blizzardseite.. dann kann man sich fast alle Fragen die von "Kiddys" gestellt wurden selber beantworten.. Eigeninitiative scheint für manche echt ein Fremdwort zu sein.


----------



## Kuhlrabbi (5. Juni 2010)

dafür laufen andere DX9 spiele deutlich besser


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Kuhlrabbi schrieb:


> dafür laufen andere DX9 spiele deutlich besser



Liegt an der veralteten Engine.


----------



## Funnykov (5. Juni 2010)

was passiert eigentlich mit den ganzen 80er-items die noch arp bzw ap draufhaben? wird da haste draus oder agi oder wie ..
ist bestimmt schon längst beantwortet, habich aber noch nichts drüber gelesen ^^


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Funnykov schrieb:


> was passiert eigentlich mit den ganzen 80er-items die noch arp bzw ap draufhaben? wird da haste draus oder agi oder wie ..
> ist bestimmt schon längst beantwortet, habich aber noch nichts drüber gelesen ^^



Mastery wird dadraus.


----------



## BlauerVatter (5. Juni 2010)

Bekämpfen wir im Cataclysm neben Deathwing auch die Königin Ashara als einen der Endgegner oder wird sie ins Krieg der Urahnen im Hölen der Zeiten implementiert? Ich hoffe Sie erfahren es von Blizzs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordenfeind Nr.1 (5. Juni 2010)

Ich würde nur gern eine Sache über Cataclysm wissen:

Und zwar welche Instanzen und Schlachtzüge mit dem neuen AddOn nicht mehr betretbar werden, sei es durch Zerstörung oder einem anderen Grund.

Um noch die jeweiligen Erfolge oder das ein oder andere Epic zu ergattern.

Danke


----------



## soefsn (5. Juni 2010)

Hat man mit den Gedanken Housing ins Spiel zu integrieren bereits abgeschlossen oder steht es bei Ihnen auf der Liste für eine kommende Erweiterung oder sonstiges? Desweiteren wären Gildenhallen sehr interessant und würden das Gildenleben fordern wo man ja derzeit sehr viel Wert drauf legt? Können wir da mal mit was rechnen in der Richtung?


----------



## Vitatus (5. Juni 2010)

Huhu Leute, hier meine Frage:
Ich würde gerne wissen wie genau die Spielmechanik vom neuen Großen Schlachtfeld Tol Barad funktioniert, muss man in die Festung eindringen um mal wieder ne Kugel zu zerstören um zu gewinnen? Wird man darüberfliegen können? Wird es eine Beschränkung der Spieleranzahl geben? Wird es neue Fahrzeuge geben? Wird es vielleicht sogar von Spielern selbst steuerbare Belagerungsflugzeuge geben?


----------



## Kuhlrabbi (5. Juni 2010)

also housing wird es nie geben. blizz will lieber mehr high skilleds inzen rausbringen mit mehr äpics.
wenn du gildenhallen haben willst musst guildwars zocken oder auf guildwars 2 warten sonst hat age of conan noch sowas wie ne gildenstadt und joa mehr weiss ich darüber auch nicht
was sicher ist das ich bisjetzt nichts gehört habe das blizz gildenhallen ins spiel bringen will wieso auch? 
mehr highskilled inzen mit mehr äpics ist doch viel cooler


----------



## Vitamala (5. Juni 2010)

Zu Cataclysm: Wie wollen die Entwickler vorallem Harcore-Spieler bei der Stange halten im Endcontent? In WotLK sind die Heroes viel zu einfach, Daily-Quests nach 1 Woche viel zu langweilig und die Rüstungen bekommt man alle hinterhergeschmissen. Spieler die regelmäßig on sind, haben einfach nix mehr zu tun und ich würde gerne wissen, was die Entwickler dagegen machen wollen?

Wird es wieder eine größere Anzahl neuer Achievements geben, welche mit Cataclysm eingeführt werden? Wird es für die Achievement-Points irgendwann mal Prestige-Rüstungssets geben?

Wie genau soll PvP in WoW auch auf längere Sicht wieder motivierend sein?

Ist es überhaupt je wieder geplant eine weitere Klasse einzuführen nach den Problemen mit den Todesrittern?


----------



## Talísien(Der Mithrilorden) (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo Buffed-Team,

ihr könntet sie fragen, wie sie auf die dumme Idee kommen, das alte (gute) 60er Naxx zu entfernen, somit auch alles was mit Quests um Naxx zu tun hat, und dafür eine dumme (witzlose) version mit copy/paste nach Nordend stellen.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Talísien(Der schrieb:


> Hallo Buffed-Team,
> 
> ihr könntet sie fragen, wie sie auf die dumme Idee kommen, das alte (gute) 60er Naxx zu entfernen, somit auch alles was mit Quests um Naxx zu tun hat, und dafür eine dumme (witzlose) version mit copy/paste nach Nordend stellen.



Weil das zufällig die Community unbedingt wollte?...


----------



## Inuart (5. Juni 2010)

Hier auch meine Fragen an Blizzard.

In WoW Wotlk gab es Sequenzen, wie z.B. der Untergang des Lichkönigs. Werden in Cataclysm mehr davon auftauchen und werden diese mehr Intro mäßiger(Grafikverbesserung)?
Was passiert mit Thrall und werden die Trolle aus Orgrimmar vertrieben?
Wird irgendwann eine dritte Fraktion(Die Verlassenen) spielbar sein?
Was wird es für neue Raids geben, werden 40 Raids wieder eingeführt?
Werden Epische Waffen exquisiter ausehen?
Wie wird der Pfad der Titanen genau aussehen?
Mehr Informationen über den neuen Beruf Archäologie.

MfG Inuart


----------



## Secretus (5. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mir damals leider keine Collectors-Edition kaufen können, würde mir nun nachträglich aber sehr gern den Soundtrack zu Wotlk, Burning Crusade und Vanilla kaufen.
Beim Planeten-Elektronik-Geschäft hab ich aber leider - auch auf Nachfrage - keine Hardcover Versionen finden können.
Gibt es Pläne, solche raus zu bringen oder bleiben die OST's weiterhin den iTunes-Usern vorbehalten??
Kann man sie vlt nicht auch im Blizzard-Shop anbieten?

Wird man im selbigen übrigens in absehbarer Zukunft auch anders als mit Kreditkarte zahlen können?

Fänd ich nämlich blöd, wenn das weiterhin nur so ginge >.>


----------



## yazZin!^ (5. Juni 2010)

Kommt das alte pvp system zurück - wie zu classic zeiten? ( zb. großmarshall rang-system)
Stirbt Arena aus in cataclysm?
Wird es die diablo 3 beta noch dieses jahr geben?
Wird diablo3 genauso ne 13euro im monat abzocke wie world of warcraft?


TOP-Frage:

Warum wertet ihr alte instanzen auf? Seid ihr so einfallslos?! oder einfach nur faul?


----------



## x_wow_x (5. Juni 2010)

1. Warum bekommt der Paladin ein "Pet"?
2. Warum kann man mit dem Paladin auf Level 1 schon Kreuzfahrerstoß ? (Antwort wie: Diejenigen die einen Paladin anfangen haben zu wenig Möglichkeiten ... sind nicht aktzeptabel)
3. Warum keine permanente Baum-Gestalt mehr?


----------



## Crush351 (5. Juni 2010)

Zu Cataclysm:

Wird es Mammutgerechte Türen geben in den Hauptstäden?
Mich nervt das ein bisschen, das ich immer abmounten muss, wenn ich ins ah möchte^^


----------



## BlackSun84 (5. Juni 2010)

> Kommt das alte pvp system zurück - wie zu classic zeiten? ( zb. großmarshall rang-system)



Ein 24/7-PvP-System kommt sicherlich heute nicht mehr zurück.


> Stirbt Arena aus in cataclysm?



Wäre nicht tragisch, dann müsste man nicht im PvE laufend für PvP leiden.



> Wird es die diablo 3 beta noch dieses jahr geben?



Dass ein Release 2010 unwahrscheinlich, kann man sich denken. Wo soll D3 denn zwischen SC 2 und WoW-Cata noch reinpassen? Selbst auf 2011 würde ich nicht wetten.



> Wird diablo3 genauso ne 13euro im monat abzocke wie world of warcraft?



Glaube ich nicht, aber wo sind 13 €uro für einen Monat spielen Abzocke?



> Warum wertet ihr alte instanzen auf? Seid ihr so einfallslos?! oder einfach nur faul?


Weil das genauso gewünscht ist wie die Neuauflage von Naxxramas. Erst wünscht ihr euch Sachen und dann ist das doch wieder falsch. Ne, ne.



> Warum keine permanente Baum-Gestalt mehr?



Die permanente Gestalt hat doch damals auch nur eine Sintflut heraufbeschworen, weil keiner permanent ein Baum sein wollte.

Warum kann man mit dem Paladin auf Level 1 schon Kreuzfahrerstoß ? (Antwort wie: Diejenigen die einen Paladin anfangen haben zu wenig Möglichkeiten ... sind nicht aktzeptabel)Wohl derselbe Grund für Hexenmeister-Pets auf Stufe 1 und Jäger-Pets auf Stufe 1. Veränderungen im Spielablauf und frühere eigene Klassenfähigkeiten.


----------



## Makamos (5. Juni 2010)

2.Werden Tirion,Rhonin und Sylvannas Schwester noch eine wichtige Rolle haben? 
 is die schweser nciht tot kann mich dran erinner mit meinem blutelfen so ne quest gemacht zu haben vo man von soner banshee nen amulett bekommt und das von ihrer schwester ist und es zu sylvanas bringen muss und die dann singt wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat sylvanas gesagt ihre schwester währe tod


----------



## bämmen (5. Juni 2010)

ich habe 2 fragen:

1.Was bringen die erfolgspunkte später, kann man was drum kaufen oder kriegt man nur *unnötige* heldentaten.

2. Warum sie nicht das spiel mal total sau mega schwer machen, weil es echt zu leicht wird, ok mit icc war wieder ein schritt nach vorne aber es bleibt zu leicht, ich mein vergleich (classic: jedes 2 monster war elite ---------- Wotlk: kein monster mehr elite alles geschwächt.)
also frage:
Ob sie das spiel mal wieder schwerer machen!!


----------



## boonfish (5. Juni 2010)

x_wow_x schrieb:


> [...]
> 2. Warum kann man mit dem Paladin auf Level 1 schon Kreuzfahrerstoß ? (Antwort wie: Diejenigen die einen Paladin anfangen haben zu wenig Möglichkeiten ... sind nicht aktzeptabel)
> [...]



Warum haben Bäume Blätter ? (Antwort wie: Um Photosynthese zu betreiben ... sind nicht akzeptabel) 

Es ist nunmal so, dass Paladine in der früheren Levelphase über viel zu wenige Angriffsfähigkeiten verfügen. Und nur Passive Auren, Siegel, Segen machen auch keinen Spaß. Deshalb ein bisschen mehr Abwechslung und Herausforderung beim frühen Leveln, was daran falsch sein soll ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## The Tokaro (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo

Meine Fragen wären:

1.werden alte Frationen die kaum was gebracht haben wie Blutsegelbukaniere oder Rabenhold innteresanter?
2.Werden Rezepte von allen Berufen bei Bossen droppen oder bei Fraktionen zu kaufen sein?ich zB. keine Rezepte für Alchemisten gefunden hab

ich hoffe meine beiden Fragen werden beantwortet


----------



## Blacksnake (5. Juni 2010)

hi 
also meine frage beziet sich auf den schamanen.
Warum hat der schamy als cc ein frosch verwandlung das hat doch nix mit elemente zu tun
als cool fänd ich eine steinern hand die aus den boden kommt und den mob fest hält ^^


----------



## Geroniax (5. Juni 2010)

_*Also dann fang ich mal an:*__*

*__*Wie stellt sich Blizzard das mit den Städtenraids vor? kann man mit dem Flugmount einfach durch die Festungstür flattern oder gibt es Luftwachen wie in Burning Crusade die einen runter schießen?
*_

_*Bekommen Worgen und Goblins eine eigene Hauptstadt? Wenn ja dann:
Werden die Goblins sich auf den Verlorenen Inseln eine neue bauen oder padeln sie wieder nach Kezan sobald der Vulkan sich beruhigt hat?
Wird die Hauptstadt der Worgen einer der neuen PvP Gebiete oder soll das etwas weiter abseits statfinden?
*_

_*Wenn man gerade extrem lustig drauf ist, ist es möglich von den östlichen Königreichen mal eben nach Kalimdor mit dem Flugmount zu fliegen?
*_

_*Werden über dem Itemshop demnächst auch ingame Tränke verkauft, womit man beispielsweise 20% mehr Erfahrung für 1 STunde bekommt? (bekannt aus F2P Spiele mit Itemshop)
*_

_*Ist es irgendwann absehbar das es Gildenmounts geben wird? Gemeint sind damit Schiffe, wenn man gerade von einer Insel zur nächsten mit der Gilde will oder ein Airbus a380 den dann 10 Gildeningeneure zusammen bauen müssen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Okok evtl. kann man die letzte Frage streichen.


Mfg. Geroniax*

_


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (5. Juni 2010)

Bisilipur schrieb:


> Da lief mal das gerücht um das man mit cataclysm nur noch 1 gegenstand hat, den man sich aussuchen kann.
> Da wollte ich mal wissen ob es stimmt?





das war eine umfrage von blizzard just4fun...^^


----------



## Tiferio (5. Juni 2010)

Geroniax schrieb:


> ...
> _*Bekommen Worgen und Goblins eine eigene Hauptstadt? Wenn ja dann:
> Werden die Goblins sich auf den Verlorenen Inseln eine neue bauen oder padeln sie wieder nach Kezan sobald der Vulkan sich beruhigt hat?
> Wird die Hauptstadt der Worgen einer der neuen PvP Gebiete oder soll das etwas weiter abseits statfinden?
> ...




Bei den Goblins bin ich mir nicht sicher aber bei den Worgen wird die Haupstadt in Gilneas liegen.

So jetzt meine Fragen:

Kommen Gnome im Cinematic-Trailer vor?

Werden Inschriftenkundler feste Rezepte bekommen also keine Zufälligen Glyphen aus den Büchern der Glyphenbeherrschung?


----------



## Herz des Phönix (5. Juni 2010)

wird es eine neue druidengestalt geben? :O


----------



## Zakkuri (5. Juni 2010)

Wie sieht es mit Starcraft: Ghost aus? wird das projekt wieder aufgenommen oder gar ein neues in dieser richtung bearbeitet?


----------



## Geroniax (5. Juni 2010)

Tiferio schrieb:


> Bei den Goblins bin ich mir nicht sicher aber bei den Worgen wird die Haupstadt in Gilneas liegen.
> ...




Ja das wenn die eine Hauptstadt bekommen diese auch in ihrem Gebiet ist, ist mir schon klar. Wie sollen es denn die Menschen aus Gilneas soviele Jahre in isulation ohne eine anständige stadt aushalten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allerdings war zu beginn Die rede, als Cataclysm als nächtes addon vorgestellt wurde, das evtl. bei den Worgen (sprich Gilneas) ein PvP gebiet ist (weis nicht ob Open oder BG).

Daher die Frage ob es sich hierbei um die Stadt der Worgen handelt oder um ein dorf das sich gegen die Verlassenen wehren muss.


----------



## Chiichi (5. Juni 2010)

ich habe gelesen, dass die 280% mounts auf 310% hochgestuft werden.... was pasiert dann aber mit den 310% mounts?

werden die dann auch schneller wär ja sonst unfair ^^


----------



## _:Shadow:_ (5. Juni 2010)

also zu der hauptstadt sie wird -->skywall heißen und is die hauptstadt der elementare...und so
zu der frage mit dem fliegen du wirst gleich ohne kosten in classic fliegen können willst du aber mit allen flugmounts 310% fliegen musst du in die tasche greifen dieser preis soll ungefähr dem kaltwetterflug entsprechen


ich denke der pfard der titanen is so aufgebaut das die zwischenlinien die erfahrung ergeben reicht die erfahrung zum nächsten kreis so füllt sich die pfadlinie goldfarbig bis zur nächsten pfadglyphe und man wird dort diese einsetzen können

da die erfahrung beschrenkt ist würd ich sagen das man eine woche brauch um eine neue pfad der titanen glyphe zu bekommen diese ist dan mit dem weg erfahrungstechnisch ersichtlich

blizzard erhöht die hp warscheinlich um 50%-100% darduch das die hp drastisch ansteigt erhöht blizzard bei allen den fähigkeiten schaden und verringert den with hit schaden....damit das funktioniert und sie fast gleich anfühlt werden die fähigkeiten wenns vom gefühl her genau so lange dauern soll auch um den selben wert erhöht wie die hp...

da blizz aber die hp nur wegen pvp so extrem erhöht um mehr spielspaß mit langen kämpfen ausrichten will kann es sein das die erhöung wenns dem oberen wert entspricht so 25%-50%+(% with hit verlust) der fähigkeiten schaden erhöht wird
demzufolge doppelt so lange am leben sein in BG`s ^^

da eine bandage ab cata höchsten 35K life heilt könnte das so hinkommen ^^


zu dem pvp -> blizzard will den fokus auf battlegrounds setzen da sie viel mehr spaß machen als arena und man nich mit pve zeug gewinnen soll 

darum gibt es auch keine guten items mehr für 2vs.2 mit 2 schurken und mordlust style war das ziemlich imba...
da es sich jetzt langsam im 3 vs 3 breit macht sagen sich blizzard dann verlagern wir das pvp equip aufs battleground da man zwar 1 vs 1 mit pve gear top is aber sehr selten in bgs allein am werke ist...

daher werden die besten pvp sachen nur in bgs erwerblich sein

man wird die alten pvp titel erwerben können...es wird auch viel mehr sequenzen geben in cata damit man besser die sory übermitteln kann...


----Platzhalter-----


meine fragen:

1)
die neuen schurken fähigkeiten sind sehr stark pvp orientiert werden wir auch sowas tolles wie magier bekommen da ich diesen sehr um seine neuen fähigkeiten beneide....es wäre doch cool wenn schurken eine illusion von sich erstellen könnten wie die fähigkeit des orc klingenmeisters aus wc3 wie denkt ihr darüber wird es mit der level 90 erhöhung dabei sein ? 

2)
ich bin ein riesen panda fan euer panda pet und eure statue warn wunderschön werden wir den panda auch als heldenklasse haben in eines der nächsten erweiterungen? ^^

3)
herr der ringe wird ab herbst kostenlos spielbar sein habt ihr vor dieses geschäftsmodell auch für wow anzustreben?

4)
wird man ab der nächsten erweiterung den talentbaum erweitern oder bleibt er jetzt für immer so?


----------



## joscho (6. Juni 2010)

_*Hallo liebes Buffed Team,

Fragen zu Starcraft 2

Wird es nur für die Terraner eine Kampage 
in Starcraft 2 geben ?

Wenn ja, wann wird dann eine für 
die Zergs und Protos folgen ?

Und werden die dann als Addon erscheinen ?

 Wieviel sollen die dann kosten und 
für wann ist das geplant ?

Danke schon mal im voraus !

Gruss

Joscho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_


----------



## örienz (6. Juni 2010)

Können wir die Talentbäume der Klassen vor der erscheinung von Cata sehen?


----------



## boonfish (6. Juni 2010)

_:Shadow:_ schrieb:


> also zu der hauptstadt sie wird -->skywall heißen und is die hauptstadt der elementare...und so
> [...]



Skywall ist die Elemtarebene der Luft und ist schon als Raidinstanz angekündigt. Eine neue neutrale Hauptstadt wird es mit Cataclysm definitiv NICHT geben. Mehrfach offiziell bestätigte Sache.


----------



## _:Shadow:_ (6. Juni 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Skywall ist die Elemtarebene der Luft und ist schon als Raidinstanz angekündigt. Eine neue neutrale Hauptstadt wird es mit Cataclysm definitiv NICHT geben. Mehrfach offiziell bestätigte Sache.



ok danke gamer dann habe ich das missverstanden ^^ grins*


----------



## NarYethz (6. Juni 2010)

"Warum versucht ihr immernoch PvP und PvE unter einen Hut zu bringen?"
finds ne berechtigte frage, denn so is es immer: buff, nerf, renerf, buff, nerv, renerf, nerf, buff, buff, nerf, renerf, nerf the renerf... 
finds ein grausames Auf und Ab..
Macht doch einfach multible talente: talent 1 wirkt sich im pve so aus, aber im pvp anderst, talent xy wirkt sich im pvp anderst aus als im pve..
sollte wohl möglich sein, dass man spieler und NPCs verändert.. mit dem dualtalent-system hat eh jeder, der in pvp und pve interessiert ist 1 skillung für pve und eine für pvp, da muss man nich mehr diese "wir versuchen alle talentbäume für alles brauchbar zu machen"-einstellung verfolgen, denn das is sowieso kaum möglich / realisierbar...
ich finds gut, dass sie sich dauerhaft mit wow beschäftigen und es nich monatelang mal liegen lassen bis irgend ne reaktion kommt, aber das viele gepatche nervt etwas :-/


----------



## _:Shadow:_ (6. Juni 2010)

dann sollen sie die fähigkeiten so gestallten das die fähigkeiten in pvp xyz fähigkeit haben und in pve zyx fähigkeit hat warum schwer denken wenns einfacher geht X_x


----------



## Clamev (6. Juni 2010)

Battle.2.0
Wieso muss man erst eine email an Blizzard schreiben damit sie keine Information an dritte weitergeben?
Wird es eine option geben das man die automatische Verbindung von Facebook account mit Battle.net account verhindert?
(Im moment ist es so das wenn Battle.net und Facebook account die gleiche email adresse haben sind sie miteinander verbunden)
Wieso können wir keine einzigartigen Nicknames nehmen und gibt es eine möglichkeit auszustellen das jeder den ich im Battle.net als Freund 
ahnnehme meinen richtigen Namen + email adresse weis?
Desweiteren Nachdem im Beta Forum bereits danach gefragt wurde und mit einem "wir beschäftigen uns damit und nehmen eure Kritik sehr ernst"beantwortet wurde;wann kommen die Chatrooms?


> _*allo liebes Buffed Team,
> 
> Fragen zu Starcraft 2
> 
> ...


Wurde ALLES bereits bekannt gegeben.
Starcraft2 Wings of Liberty wird nur eine TerranerKampagne enthalten

das erste Addon Heart of the swarm die Zerg kampagne
und das zweite addon Die Protosskampagne 
Jedes Addon wird desweiteren neue einheiten in den Multiplayer einbringen.
Preise sind noch nicht veröffentlicht
Google ftw <.<


----------



## Hotgoblin (6. Juni 2010)

örienz schrieb:


> Können wir die Talentbäume der Klassen vor der erscheinung von Cata sehen?



Kann ich dir schonmal sagen: ja

Mit Patch 4.0.0 der vor dem Addon kommt so wars bis jetzt auch immer.

Erfolge kamen auch shcon mit 3.0 vor WotLK


----------



## knochenhand (6. Juni 2010)

das traurigste ist, wenn ich die fragen so durchlese, das davon 80-90% 
schon bekannt ist. Das ist echt traurig, das ihr ist doch euer hobby,
mit dem ihr unglaublich viel zeit verbringt und ihr könnt nicht mal auf der
Blizz Homepage nach lesen......die ist doch schon auf Deutsch übersetzt.

Ohne Scheiß, das ist ja so als wenn ich zum Fussballspiel meiner
Liebligsmannschaft fahre und nicht weiß er der Gegner ist....

mfg

PS: Lesen bildet!


----------



## Wham (6. Juni 2010)

Meine Fragen zu WoW Cataslym:

werden ingenieure Ubote bauen können?

was für eine neue Drachenart wird es geben vielleicht ein Feuerdrachen?


----------



## Kamikatze22 (6. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte folgende Fragen an die WoW-Entwickler:

- Baut ihr in Cataclysm das bewährte System "Movement" > Skill weiter aus? Dann überlege ich, ob ich nicht besser auf ein "echtes" MMO-Super-Mario von Nintendo warte...

- Ihr behaltet hoffentlich die Achievements bei? Schliesslich kann man so Millionen Spieler mit sinnfreien Aufgaben beschäftigen, ohne auch nur ein Quentchen neue Inhalte einzufügen.


----------



## TheEwanie (6. Juni 2010)

_:Shadow:_ schrieb:


> die neuen schurken fähigkeiten sind sehr stark pvp orientiert werden wir auch sowas tolles wie magier bekommen da ich diesen sehr um seine neuen fähigkeiten beneide....es wäre doch cool wenn schurken eine illusion von sich erstellen könnten wie die fähigkeit des orc klingenmeisters aus wc3 wie denkt ihr darüber wird es mit der level 90 erhöhung dabei sein ?
> 
> 
> LEVEL 90!?!?!?! Geht nur bis Level 85!


----------



## Zartaras (6. Juni 2010)

Werdet Ihr euch für Cataclysm wieder eher an den Klassischen Rüstungssets orientieren?

Wird es auch wieder Serverfirst Erfolge / Heldentaten geben wie z.B. "Erreiche als Erster auf dem Server eine Ingenieurskunst von xy"?


----------



## Tetriesel (6. Juni 2010)

Wie werden die Mounts der Worgen aussehen und was für neue Mounts wird es geben?


----------



## cesy32 (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo hab nur eine frage zu wow cc werden wieder alle claSSen balance ? bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobimobi1111 (6. Juni 2010)

Zu welchem Zeitpunkt darf man mit rated Battleground's rechnen?




Zu Beginn von Cataclysm oder als Content-Patch in den darauf folgenden Monaten?


----------



## Fámeless (6. Juni 2010)

Wielang wird es noch dauern bis Diablo 3 draußen ist ?


----------



## Durca (6. Juni 2010)

Schurken werden ja in soweit geändert das Automatische Angriffe im schaden reduziert werden. Der reduzierte Schaden soll aber dann durch finisher wieder ausgeglichen werden. Was erwartet uns also ein nerf des autoangriffs und später ein nerf der finisher, weil diese im pvp zu stark werden? Ich bin ja gespannt :<


----------



## WoWdruide (6. Juni 2010)

Servus wollte mal fragen wies mit Brann Bronzebart in Cataclysm weitergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Monsterwarri (6. Juni 2010)

Oh man 30% der Fragen sind mit den aktuellen Informationen längst geklärt. Einfach mal mehr informieren auf Buffed und anderen MMORPG Portalen.

Ich würde gerne erfahren wann Blizzard vorhat die Charaktepixel der Rassen (Außer WOrg & Goblin) bzw alten Gegenständen zu erhöhen?


----------



## Congar (6. Juni 2010)

ich frage mich ob man mit cataclysem bei einer neuinstalirung von wow immer noch das calsic instaliren muß da doch sowieso jeder cataclysem haben muß wäre das doch unnötig und nur geldmacherei oder nicht

wie wird das problem mit dem stardgebit der blutelfen gehandhabt (gebit ist komplet instanzirt man kommt nicht ohne ladebildschirm da hin)


----------



## Zuraxx (6. Juni 2010)

*Cataclysm*:
Wird der Worg in seiner Menschengestalt oder in seiner Wolfsgestalt beim Barbier friesiert? Wenn in seiner Wolfgestalt, wird das auch Auswirkungen auf seine Menschengestalt haben?
Welche Mounts werden die Worgs/Goblins bekommen?
#
_*Diablo3*_:
Auf welche Stats wird der Mönch spezialisiert?
Wird man in Diablo 3 "umskillen" können?
#
_*Starcraft2*_:
Wie teuer wird der "wahrscheinliche" monatliche Beitrag?
#
_
Das wars auch schon!_


----------



## Zuraxx (6. Juni 2010)

Congar schrieb:


> ich frage mich ob man mit cataclysem bei einer neuinstalirung von wow immer noch das calsic instaliren muß da doch sowieso jeder cataclysem haben muß wäre das doch unnötig und nur geldmacherei oder nicht



Im ersten WoW classic werden Nachtelfen, orc´s und co. installiert, und die Skins, u.s.w. also wird es unumgänglich sein Classic wow vorher installiert zu haben, außer sie packen in Cataclysm ne extra große Installations datei rein


----------



## x_wow_x (6. Juni 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Warum haben Bäume Blätter ? (Antwort wie: Um Photosynthese zu betreiben ... sind nicht akzeptabel)
> 
> Es ist nunmal so, dass Paladine in der früheren Levelphase über viel zu wenige Angriffsfähigkeiten verfügen. Und nur Passive Auren, Siegel, Segen machen auch keinen Spaß. Deshalb ein bisschen mehr Abwechslung und Herausforderung beim frühen Leveln, was daran falsch sein soll ist mir ein Rätsel.




Was daran falsch ist? Ganz einfach. Spätestens nach 2 Wochen Cataclysm Release kommt der erste Nerf-Patch für den Paladin bei Kreuzfahrerstoß weil irgendjemand rumgejammert hat das es unfair ist im PvP auf zb. lvl. 29 Kreuzfahrerstoß zu können.  Da die "großen" also die lvl. 80er das Nachsehen haben mit dem Nerf. 

Aber es ist halt egal schmeißen wir jedem alles hinterher ...


----------



## Shaila (6. Juni 2010)

Was passiert mit den Ruffraktionen, den Mounts, den legendären Waffen, den Pets in Cataclysm ? Gibt nichts was mich mehr interessiert, vor Allem die Fraktionen!


----------



## Dexis (6. Juni 2010)

Zu WoW Cataclysm:
Was mich am meisten interessiert ist, ob Blizzard nun wirklich Ernst machen will mit der Gleichschaltung der 10er und 25er Raidversionen. Ich finde die bisherige Mechanik ja sehr gut, weil man sich je nach eigener Spielweise an das Raidgeschehen anpassen kann (normal/heroisch), und das Legen von Bossen in der 25er Version höher belohnt wird als derselbe Boss in der 10er Version.
Sollte Blizzard wirklich dazu übergehen den 10er Loot dem 25er anzupassen, wird sich das Geschehen entscheidend ändern. Meiner Meinung nach werden damit 90% der 25er Raids aussterben, weil man sich schon mit einem Drittel der "Arbeit"/Organisation/Planung einen 10er bauen kann um gleiche Ergebnisse zu erzielen. Das darf auf keinen Fall passieren, ansonsten wird WoWs Raidmechanik zur großen Lachnummer im Rollenspielgenre.

Zu Diablo 3:
Wann? Wann??! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schunder (6. Juni 2010)

Cataclysm:

"Wird es eine neue neutrale Hauptstadt in Cataclysm geben?"

"Warum lasst ihr die 25er Raids aussterben, dadurch dass ihr den Loot gleichstellt und man sich zwischen 10er und 25er entscheiden muss?"

Diablo:

"Wie sieht die Story aus? Sprich warum ist die Welt wieder so im Arsch, wenn doch Tyrael den Weltstein zerschmettert hat?"

"Werden Mephisto und Baal auch wieder eine Rolle spielen?"

"Wird man wieder in Gegenden kommen, die man schon aus Diablo 2 kennt?"

"Wie wird das Talentsystem oder Fertigkeitensystem aussehen? Immer noch diese Fertigkeitenbäume oder ein neues Konzept? Falls Fertigkeitenbäume: Wird man die wenigstens, ähnlich wie bei WoW, wieder gegen Gold neu verteilen dürfen? Gibt es wieder mehrere Ausrichtungsmöglichkeiten bei jedem Charakter, z.B. Totenbeschwörer Gift, Knochen und Beschwörung aus Diablo 2?"

Starcraft:

"Beim ersten Teil werden die Kills jeder Spielfigur unter 'Treffer: x' gezählt. Wäre es nicht eine Idee, dass Einheiten dadurch quasi im Rang aufsteigen könnten, wenn sie bei 20 oder so sind (wäre natürlich von der Einheit abhängig ab wie viel sie aufsteigt) ? Denn bei Warcraft 3 hat man immer einen Profit dadurch, dass man Einheiten des Gegners tötet, nämlich der Held bekommt Erfahrungspunkte, bei Starcraft hingegen juckt das bei einigen Einheiten niemanden, ob sie nun am Leben bleiben oder nicht."


----------



## Herr Hering (6. Juni 2010)

In welche Zone wird der Elch implementiert?


----------



## Teldrasun (6. Juni 2010)

Wird es sowas wie Extra Taschen oder mehr Platz für Tier-Sets Sammler geben ????


----------



## Geroniax (6. Juni 2010)

Dexis schrieb:


> Zu WoW Cataclysm:
> Was mich am meisten interessiert ist, ob Blizzard nun wirklich Ernst machen will mit der Gleichschaltung der 10er und 25er Raidversionen. Ich finde die bisherige Mechanik ja sehr gut, weil man sich je nach eigener Spielweise an das Raidgeschehen anpassen kann (normal/heroisch), und das Legen von Bossen in der 25er Version höher belohnt wird als derselbe Boss in der 10er Version.
> Sollte Blizzard wirklich dazu übergehen den 10er Loot dem 25er anzupassen, wird sich das Geschehen entscheidend ändern. Meiner Meinung nach werden damit 90% der 25er Raids aussterben, weil man sich schon mit einem Drittel der "Arbeit"/Organisation/Planung einen 10er bauen kann um gleiche Ergebnisse zu erzielen. Das darf auf keinen Fall passieren, ansonsten wird WoWs Raidmechanik zur großen Lachnummer im Rollenspielgenre.
> 
> ...



Das kann ich dir jetzt schon beantworten. Ja sie werden den Plan weiterhin so beibehalten. Das muss aber kein nachteil sein für die 25er Raids. Im Schnitt wird jeder SPIELER eine erhöhte Beutechance bekommen. Das bedeutet also nicht das man einfach von 10er zu 25er den Doppelten Loot bei den Bossen hat sondern das wohl verhältnis mäßig der einzelne Spieler im10er Modus nur 1 Epic bekommt und im 25er Modus im Schnitt 2-3.
Damit ist es wieder vorteilhaft im25er zu Raiden da es mehr gibt für allerdings auch mehr aufwand.


----------



## selberwolf (6. Juni 2010)

1. Werden die alten Legendarys endlich einmal so umgebaut das sie wie die aktuellen level items auf höheren Stufen nutzbar bleiben ?

2. werden die "alten" Spieler wieder gezwungen bei leicht abgewandelten Fraktionen Ruf zu farmen, oder warten die alten Fraktionen mit neuen Belohnungen auf ? (Zirkel des Cenarius, Argentum Dämmerung, Thorium Bruderschaft...)


----------



## amdosh (6. Juni 2010)

Auch wenn ich eher bezweifel dass diese Frage überhaupt von einer Fanseite an Blizzard gestellt wird:
Wird es auch mal wieder mehr Antworten und entgegenkommen von Blizzard geben in Bezug auf die ausserhalb des Spiels breitgetrampelten Datenschutz beim Arsenal/Facebook ?
Das RSS-Feed ist schon über 100 tage alt, hat 13 Threads und keine richtige Begründung, warum es keinen Opt In/Out Möglichkeit geben kann.

In manchen Punkten hat Blizzard inzwischen einen fürchterlichen Kommunikationsfluss mit der doch so hoch geschätzten Community ...

-----
Auch wenn es ein weiteres heisses Thema ist: gibt es zumindest schon Konzeptzeichnungen zu PlayerHousing und könnte diese auch ohne einen Einbau ins Spiel zumindest mal in eine Galerie präsentiert werden ?

-----
Sorry, positive Fragen fallen mir zur Zeit nicht ein ...


----------



## Topfkopf (6. Juni 2010)

Wird es irgendwann Housing geben?
Vielleicht sogar als Inhaltspatch zu Cataclysm?
Wenn nein, wieso nicht? (  oder anders formuliert, welche fadenscheinigen Ausreden lässt man sich bei euch einfallen die man mit Blick auf HdRO alle wegpusten kann?)

Anmerkung hierzu: Es gibt genug Leute die Housing wollen, es ließe sich wunderbar einbauen (ich sag nur HDZ 3, das gelände da wäre eine derb geile Location als Siedlung), HdRO hat es meines Wissens nach geschafft das in einem kleineren Inhaltspatch zu bringen und es sieht super aus.

Wird endlich mal was effektives gegen Botter unternommen? (Es kann doch nciht angehen das ich als Ottonormalsuchti nachts irgendwas farmen will, mir das von Bots vor der Nase wegschnappen muss und keiner tut was dagegen)

Werden endlich mehr GM´s eingestellt damit man nicht des öfteren 3-4 Stunden auf eine Ticket beantwortung warten muss, und wird es einen 24 Stunden GMsupport geben? (schreibt mal nachts ein Ticket...*kotz*)

Wird es irgendwann mal möglich sein im Blizzardshop ohne Kreditkarte einzukaufen? (ich will son Plüschgreifen, aber werd mir dafür definitiv keine Kreditkarte besorgen! Und Ebay...wer weiß was für Schimmelpilzbefallene Zombies das dingen da schon in den Fingern hatten)

Jo, das wäre für den Anfang erstmal alles...


----------



## amdosh (6. Juni 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Wird es irgendwann mal möglich sein im Blizzardshop ohne Kreditkarte einzukaufen? (ich will son Plüschgreifen, aber werd mir dafür definitiv keine Kreditkarte besorgen! Und Ebay...wer weiß was für Schimmelpilzbefallene Zombies das dingen da schon in den Fingern hatten)


Meine Antwort dazu: die Erbsenzähler (BWL-Rechenzähler) des Blizzshops haben nunmal das Problem, dass die Kosten einer Rücklastschrift nicht mit den Gewinn der einzelnen Produkte vereinbar sind. Auch könnte durch das Eintreiben der Kosten wieder zuviel auf den ehrlichen und unehrlichen Kunden herauf beschworen werden ...


----------



## Shadowcreeper (6. Juni 2010)

Die Frage die sicherlich viele außer mir interessiert ist:

Wird dir Charakterbegrenzung auf einem Server erweitert?

Die Antwort darauf wär natürlich noch viel interessanter^^


----------



## Worgenix (6. Juni 2010)

Ich habe vor kurzem meinen ersten 80. erhalten und war noch nicht so weit mir um Ehre oder Embleme hochwertige Ausrüstung zu kaufen b.z.w 
bin nicht gerade der perfekte spieler deswegen wollte ich fragen ob die Gegner im Gebiet Stufe 81-85 extrem hohe Gesundheit Stärke u.s.w 
haben( da die meisten 80 über einen minimalen Gesundheitspool von 20k Leben haben und epic Ausrüstung bis zum Abwinken )oder ob sie 
weiterhin angepasst bleiben und nicht sofort 20k Gesundheit haben......... mein Plan war nämlich meine Ehre ,Embleme ,Abzeichen u.s.w zu sparen 
und auf Stufe 85 dann alles auszugeben da ich sonst von der Stufe 80. Mega-Rüstung nicht lange gebrauch machen könnte........daher die Frage wird es möglich sein ohne Perfekte epic Ausrüstung auf Stufe 85 zu lvln.?


----------



## Raffzahl (6. Juni 2010)

Meine Frage: Werden ALLE Länder in Azeroth neu gestaltet wegen Deathwing?


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Juni 2010)

Wann ist das Frostmourne Replikaschwert in Europa erhältlich?


----------



## Topfkopf (6. Juni 2010)

Mal eine Allgemeine Frage die sicher viele "WoWOpas" interessiert: Werdet ihr auch mal Classicserver anbieten? Ich würds gerne mal ausprobieren, bin zu BC dazugekommen^^

Anmerkung dazu: Irgendwer sagte mal es sei technisch nicht möglich, aber ich denke wenn irgendson 40 Jahre alter Bob der bei Mutti wohnt auf seinem Win 98 nen ClassicPserver hinbekommt wird Blizzard das doch auch schaffen oder? 

Wird es zu Cataclysm wieder MarkenTsets geben die man durch das stupide Dailyabfarmen holen muss?

Wird es noch andere Mehrsitzige Mounts (Boden und Luft) geben? 

Wird die anzahl der Bankplätze erhöht?


----------



## Reporter_WoW_YT (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo Liebes Buffed Team!

So die erste Frage an Blizzard ist: Op überhaupt ein WoW film kommt und wann er komm.

Die zweite: Wann kommen die Cataclysm Beta raus und wann Cataclysm rauskommt.

Die dritte : Wann wird der Patch 3.3.5 auf den Real Server kommen.
 Mit lieben Grüßen ans Buffed Team und an Blizzard


----------



## Reporter_WoW_YT (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo Liebes Buffed Team!

So die erste Frage an Blizzard ist: Ob überhaupt ein WoW film kommt und wann er kommt .

Die zweite: Wann kommen die Cataclysm Beta raus und wann Cataclysm rauskommt.

Die dritte : Wann wird der Patch 3.3.5 auf den Real Server kommen.
 Mit lieben Grüßen ans Buffed Team und an Blizzard


----------



## Reporter_WoW_YT (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo Liebes Buffed Team!

So die erste Frage an Blizzard ist: Ob überhaupt ein WoW film kommt und wann er kommt .

Die zweite: Wann kommen die Cataclysm Beta raus und wann Cataclysm rauskommt.

Die dritte : Wann wird der Patch 3.3.5 auf den Real Server kommen.
 Mit lieben Grüßen ans Buffed Team und an Blizzard


----------



## boonfish (6. Juni 2010)

Worgenix schrieb:


> Ich habe vor kurzem meinen ersten 80. erhalten und war noch nicht so weit mir um Ehre oder Embleme hochwertige Ausrüstung zu kaufen b.z.w
> bin nicht gerade der perfekte spieler deswegen wollte ich fragen ob die Gegner im Gebiet Stufe 81-85 extrem hohe Gesundheit Stärke u.s.w
> haben( da die meisten 80 über einen minimalen Gesundheitspool von 20k Leben haben und epic Ausrüstung bis zum Abwinken )oder ob sie
> weiterhin angepasst bleiben und nicht sofort 20k Gesundheit haben......... mein Plan war nämlich meine Ehre ,Embleme ,Abzeichen u.s.w zu sparen
> und auf Stufe 85 dann alles auszugeben da ich sonst von der Stufe 80. Mega-Rüstung nicht lange gebrauch machen könnte........daher die Frage wird es möglich sein ohne Perfekte epic Ausrüstung auf Stufe 85 zu lvln.?



Darüber brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen. Bisher war der Einstieg in die neuen Gebiete der Erweiterung immer für Charaktere 2 Stufen unter Maximalstufe angelegt (Level 58/68). In Levelequipment natürlich. So gab es immer einen natlosen Übergang von alten zu neuen Levelgebieten. Als Maximalstufler konnte man sogar die ersten Gebiete teilweise auslassen. Die neuen 'High-end-low-level-Gebiete' Mount Hyjal und Vashj'ir werden für den Levelbereich 78-82 angelegt sein. Also mach dir eher darüber Sorgen, dass du als Level 80er zunächst unterfordert werden könntest... 
Ich fürchte man wird schon, wie in Wotlk, auf Maximalstufe sein noch bevor man auch nur die Hälfte der neuen High-end-level-Gebiete gesehen hat.


----------



## schuhbaka^^ (6. Juni 2010)

Wird gearscore wieder aus dem spiel genommen oder wird es durch einen neuen "fluch" ausgetauscht?


----------



## **ED** (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team


kommen wir gleich zu den fragen:


1. Wird der Paladin jemals eine anstürm-fähigkeit wie zbs. "Sturmangriff oder Heldenhafter Sprung" bekommen?

2. Wird man pro Server mehr slots bekommen?

3. Wird man endlich die Chars auf dem Server nach belieben verschieben können?

4. Wird mit Cata Dalaran mehr rollen spielen, zbs. Rhonin der wieder gegen Deathwing geht




Wars auch schon von mir.

Grüße Nalu


----------



## Exicoo (7. Juni 2010)

Icejumper schrieb:


> Fragt doch mal Blizzard: "ob man mit Cataclysm die Spieler auf PVE-Servern immer noch zwingt, pvp machen zu müssen um gewisse Erfolge abschließen zu können."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So ist es doch richtig. WoW besteht aus PvE und PvP. Logisch, dass man für bestimmte Erfolge auch PvP machen muss. Außerdem wird keiner gezwungen diese Erfolge zu machen.


----------



## LastSoldier (7. Juni 2010)

1. Wird Dalaran wieder zurück in die Östlichen Königreiche"fliegen"
2.Wird es mit Cata. ein neue HDZ Instanz geben? Z.b. Kampf um Lordaeron oder so
3. Wan kommt Patch 3.3.5 auf die Real Server
4. Wan kommt die Beta für Cataclysm
5. Wan kommt den WoW Der Film in die Kinos und wan kommt der erste Trailer
P.S. lobt Blizzard das es keine neutralen Hauptstädten mehr gibt, endlich die Hordle rnich mehr von der Nase, da ich das soweiso komsich finde, da mit als Hordler im Vorgebierge des Hügellands quests amchen mus wo man Kirin Tor tötet und dan stehen die in Dalaran den Hordler neutral gegenüber.


----------



## SirVinni (7. Juni 2010)

was wird aus den fraktionen? z.b. die für den insane-titel, weil wenn die alles so einfach und schnell patchen wie die wolk fraktionen haben die leute jetz den ganzen classic ruf umsonst gefarmt!


----------



## sigimalygos (7. Juni 2010)

Werden die Acc Gegenstände auf lvl 85 erweitert oder wird es neue von 80-85 items geben?
Wird man Acc Sachen Realm- Übergreifend verwenden?
Werden die Classic Raids mit Cata verschwinden oder als "Pussy Mode" für 85er zur verfügung stehen?
Wird es Wieder ein Naxx geben? xD
Werden die Achievement Points die vor cata gesammelt wurden und algemein Taten die vor Cata getan wurden mit Cata in dass gilden System eingespeißt oder Zählt nur was man nach Kauf des CD keays erreicht?


----------



## Loratio (7. Juni 2010)

Warum ignoriert Blizzard die Aufrufe und den Tumult um den Datenschutz seit Monaten und gibt kein Statement ab?

Weshalb ist es ihnen egal was eine beträchtliche Gruppe der Spieler möchte? (Opt-Out funktion für den Arsenal Zeitstempel)

Auch Leute wie mich betrifft soetwas, obwohl mich das Thema sogesehen nicht sonderlich stört. Jedoch hat sich meine Gilde mit der ich seit anfang an WoW Spiele aufgelöst und für mich somit das Thema WoW erledigt. Aus dem Grund, das ein gewaltiger Teil MEINER World of Warcraft Geschichte verschwindet. Was sagt Blizzard dazu? Werden die 3 Punkte bis WoW: Cataclysm geklärt sein?


----------



## sigimalygos (7. Juni 2010)

Scythe86 schrieb:


> - Wann werden Todesritter aus dem Spiel entfernt und der Blizzard-Shop dicht gemacht?



Freund, die Beste Frage in diesem Tread hast du gestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bu††erfly (7. Juni 2010)

Wird es in naher zukunft möglich werden, seinen eigenen Account umzuwandeln in CE der einzelnen Spielversionen im Blizzardshop?Wird man in zukunft auch die möglichkeiten gegeben die spezifischen ingamegegenstände die man von den Kartenspielen bekommt so zu erwerben ohne die Karten zu kaufen im Blizzardshop? (zb. Astraltiger,und halt so kleinigkeiten wie der keks wo man seine tiere vergrößen kann usw.)


----------



## Nationalelf (7. Juni 2010)

_Diablo III_

Gibts da nun einen Hardcoremodus oder nicht?


----------



## Skymarshal001 (7. Juni 2010)

Meine Fragen an die Entwickler:

1.) Wird es mit Cataclysm möglich sein auch Orks mit Brauner hat zu erstellen ? Es wäre doch Logisch da die Mag´thar Orks ja jetzt fester bestandteil dier Horde ist und Garrosh sogar der neue Kriegshäuptling ist bzw. wird.

2.) Wird es endlich mit der dritten Erweiterung möglich sein auch den Gildennamen zu ändern so wie ich das Gildentabar ändern kann ?

3.) Werden endlich neue Symbole für die Gildentabars zur verfügung gestellt nach 5 Jahren WoW und 2 Erweiterungen wo keine neuen Symbole kammen wird es eigendlich Zeit in anbetracht das es auch ein neues Gildenerfolgssystem eingeführt wird.

4.) Wird es eventuell eine Halle der Gilden geben in dem sich die Erfolgreichen Gilden besondere Items usw. Kaufen können ?

5.) Werden die Rüstungen endlich mit Cataclysm etwas vielfältiger als es in den letzten beiden Addons der Fall war oder geht der Trend weiter zum "Einheitsbrei" ? ein individuelles Aussehen wäre nett oder Zumindest das sich die Fraktionen von ihren Rüstungssets eindeutig unterscheiden wäre sicher ein richtiger schritt.

So das wären meine 5 Fragen an die Entwickler !


----------



## Deaded (7. Juni 2010)

So mal sehen . . . wahrscheinlich wiederhole ich einige Fragen die bereits von anderen gennant wurden.

CATACLYSM

1. Was passiert mit den alten Ruffraktionen?? Bleiben Spieler Ehrfürchtig in Orgrimmar, den Shendralar oder beim Stamm der Zandalari??
Wird der Ruf zurückgesetzt?? Werden alte Ruffraktionen aus dem Spiel entfernt??

2.  Wird das Fähigkeiten System und vor allendingen das Stance system der Krieger überarbeitet damit dieser lästige Stancedance endlich wegfällt und wir Krieger uns darauf konzentrieren könen zu spielen??

3. Wie wichtig wird Abhärtung im PvP werden?? Wird es immer noch ein abolutes Must Have sein ohne das man PvP gar nicht ansatzweise Konkurrenzfähig spielen kann oder wird (unter anderem wegen der größeren HP pools) Abhärtung etwas weniger Wichtig??

4. Wird es für Gilden die Möglichkeit geben Gildenallianzen zu bilden damit kleinere Gilden auch im PVE Content nicht so sehr auf Randoms angewiesen sind??

5. Die überarbeitung der alten Welt ist ein Riesenschritt . . . werden die Flugpunkte neu gesetzt?? Werden auch alte Spieler alle Flugpunkte noch einmal neu entdecken müssn?? Oder werden 80iger Charactere automatisch alle Flugpunkte besitzen so wie es bereits die DK´s jetzt haben??

6. Wie wird die Wut normalisierung mit Druiden umgehen. Da das neue Wut system HitPoint basierend ist, und Druiden von allen Tankklassen die meisten HP besitzen stelle ich mir die Frage ob es Druiden bei gleichwertiger Ausrüstung leichter oder schwerer haben Wut zu generieren, oder wird das trotz des HP unterschiedes gleich ausfallen?? Ein paar mehr informationen wie die Wutgenerierung laufen wird wären gut.

7. Es wurden bereits einige neue Fähigkeiten für alle Klassen angekündigt . . . sind weitere neue Fähigkeiten in plannung oder werden neben den bereits angekün digten nur noch alte Fähigkeiten für CATA überarbeitet?? Wann können wir auf die nächsten Sneak Peaks für die Skill trees hoffen??

8. Der Dungeonfinder ist ein tolles tool . . . und wie geplant wird er in CATA nutzbar sein sobald man die entsprechende INI "entdeckt" hat.
Habt ihr das Gefühl das dieser schritt die Welt nicht ein wenig entvölkert??  Wie plant ihr es den Spielern schmackhaft zu machen sich auch in der Welt zu bewegen und nicht nur im Endgame in den Hauptstädten rumzulungern?? Wird die "Entdecken" Regel auch für Dungeons gelten die im low content existieren??
(Zb Muss man die Todesminen erst entdecken bevor man den Dungeon betreten kann mit LvL 15??)  Oder gilt das nur für die LvL 80 - 85 Dungeons??

9. Erfolge sind eine nette Motivationshilfe . . . und nebenbei gibts noch ein paar nette Mounts. Bei welchen Mounts/Erfolgen/Titeln müssen wir damit rechnen das sie wegfallen??

10. Wann werden endlich ACCOUNTgebundene gegenstände eingeführt?? Im moment sind sie ja eher sowas wie Servergebundene gegenstände!

11. Mehr Charslots!!!! Alle wollen sie . . . was sagt ihr dazu??

12. Was wird mit Schlachtzügen wie Zul Gurub und Ahn´Quirai passieren?? Sie sind nicht mehr Aktuell und in den entsprechenden LvL bereichen wird selten ein Schlachtzuge gebildet!

13. Einige Spieler glauben die angekündigten Änderungen kämen zu spät um WOW noch "retten" zu können?? Seht ihr auch Handlungsbedarf bezüglich der Inovationen der Konmurrenz oder seht ihr das eher gelassen?? Inwiefern beobachtet ihr neue Ideen anderer Herstellen ?? Überlegt ihr euch gute und beliebte Features auch in WoW einzuführen, sofern machbar, wenn ja nennt uns doch mal ein Beispiel!!


DIABLO III

1. Was wird die 5. Klasse??

2. Wird es endlich die Möglichkeit zu respeccen geben??

3. Wird man 2011 mit einem Release rechnen können??

4. Wird es Heiltränke immer noch geben?? Die Actions punkte sehen ja nett aus um das Tempo des Spiels oben zu halten . . . werden aber gerade in Bossfights keine Rolle spielen. Also genau dort wo sie am nützlichsten wären! 

5. Die Umgebung soll ja auch zerstörbar sein und einfluss auf Monster haben. Wird das auch für aussen Areale gelten (zb Büsche in  Brand stecken die dann Monstern schaden zufügen?? Bäume fällen die dann Monster erschlagen??) oder nur für die Dungeons??

6. Sind bereits Add ons in Planung?? Und wenn ja , wieder mit neuen Klassen?? ^^


STARCRAFT II

1. In welchen Abständen können wir mit den ADD ONs rechnen??

2. Viele Spieler halten den angekündigten preis für SC2 für recht hoch . . . sind die Produktions und entwicklungskosten explodiert oder woran liegt diese Preisentscheidung?? Die bisherigen Antworten klangen eher nebulös??



ALLGEMEIN

1. Warum Facebook?? 

2. Das Battlenet2.0 steht vor der Tür. Viele Spieler sind sehr Kritisch was es für die eSport tauglichkeit bringen wird und auch was die änderungen bezüglich der Privatsphäre bedeuten. Warum keine LAN unterstützung mehr?? Findet ihr LAN´s heutzutage veraltet?? Oder hat das eher Copyrighthintergründe??
Viele haben Angst das es in zukunft gerade in WoW zur Pflicht werden könnte in RAID gilden Freundschaftsanfragen zu akzeptieren. Wie steht ihr dazu das sich Spieler untereinander gegenseitig "gläsern" machen können?? Was hat euch bewogen dieses Feature so einzubauen?? 
Einer der genannten Gründe für die Änderungen zum BN 2.0 ist Spam. Glaubt ihr mit dem BN2 Spam einen Riegelvorschieben zu können??
Wie genau wird gegen GOLDseller , Chinafarmer und Cheater vorgegangen??? Viele spieler haben eher den Eindruck das es ich bei euren Massnahmen eher um kleine realtiv Herzlose Massnahmen handelt , die jeweiligen Phänomene im großen und ganzen aber eher toleriert werden! 
Gerade in Hinblick auf das BN 2 wäre hier weitere Informationen ganz hilfreich, einige Entscheidungen diesbezüglich besser zu verstehen.





So  . .. und nach dieser Wall of Text bleibt nur noch eines zu sagen :



Ich habe fertig!^^


dEaD


----------



## bengelchen (7. Juni 2010)

Mich würde mal interessieren, was mit den ganzen Classic-Instanzen passiert. Werden welche verschwinden oder bleiben alle?


----------



## ChrisR1986 (7. Juni 2010)

Wird es endlich wieder fraktionsgetrennte Hauptstätte geben oder müssen sich Allianz und Horde wieder eine Stadt teilen?


----------



## MacalacderWeise (7. Juni 2010)

Hi ich wollt mal wissen ob es ein Warcraft 4 geben wird??
also nicht world of warcraft sondern den vorgänger von wow


----------



## NoMoreSorrow (7. Juni 2010)

ich würde gerne wissen wie das mit den tier sets aussieht
wird man wie bei naxx nur 2 teile durch marken hohlen und den rest in der passenden instaz(was mir bissher am bessten gefallen hat)
man kriegt tier sets nur durch marken wie bei t9 (was ich doof fand)
man kriegt tier sets nur durch inis wie zu bc zeiten(was auch ganz nett ist)
oder man kriegt die set teile durch gutscheine oder man hohlt alle durch marken,also so das man durch beide varianten das gesamte set haben kann(also was ganz neues)

diablo 3
mit wievelen personen kann man zusammen durchs bnet zocken
welche möglichkeiten gibt das neue bnet


----------



## biene maya (7. Juni 2010)

1.Kommt WoW für die Konsole und wenn ja wie schaut´s mit neuen Steuerungstechnologien aus ,wie z.b Natal oder das unbedeutende Gimick von Sony.

2.Was macht Jeff Kaplan


----------



## zakuma (7. Juni 2010)

Wann soll die Diablo Beta beginnen?
Werden Leute mit Diablo 2 auf dem Battle.Net account bevorzugt?
Werden Leute in der Cataclysm Beta bevorzugt drangenommen die ein laufendes Abonnement von World of Warcraft haben?
Wird das Battle.net kostenlos bleiben?


----------



## PayJay (7. Juni 2010)

Wann wird der RPG part wieder in WoW , das ja eigentlich ein MMORPG ist ,  eingeführt ?

Die Quests in Lichking waren grossteils enttäuschend , nicht wirklich zusammenhängend bis auf einige ausnahmen .

Eine der besten Questreihen ist immer noch die , die sich um van Cleef dreht ( Todesminen ...)


----------



## Cythex (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde gern wissen ob ihr vor habt Starcraft 2 so zu lassen wie es gerade ist oder doch noch ein paar (wichtige) Änderungen daran vornehmt, damit es ein würdiger Nachfolger ist.

Zu WoW speziell das Warcraft Universum, habt ihr irgendwann vor Warcraft 4 zu bringen? Wenn ja wie soll es da mit der Geschichte weitergehen?

Von WoW kann man ja schlecht eine Geschichte nehmen da nicht wirklich eine Fortsetzung nach Warcraft 3 TfT entstanden ist.

Soll Cata so ähnlich wie WotLK werden oder wird es wieder spannender und interessanter wie am Anfang und zu Bc-Zeiten?

MfG Cy


----------



## Geroniax (7. Juni 2010)

_Ich möchte noch zusätzlich zu meinen fragen auf Seite 9 noch etwas hier ergänzen:


In welcher Zeit wird das neue Blizzard MMO handeln? Dürfen wir uns auf ein Starcraft MMO freuen, auf ein Fantasy oder vielleicht was ganz neues?


Ist es in naher zukunft vorstellbar das alte Addons umsonst angeboten werden? Also das man für beispielst weise WoW Classic oder Burning Crusade keine Monatliches Abo benötigt.


Die Level-Stopp funktion, die mit Wotlk einzug erhalten hat. Ist es absehbar das Spieler ohne den Level-Stopp und Spieler mit dieser Funktion bald wieder in ein Schlachtfeld dürfen? Denn so wie es im moment auf den Level-Stopp Schlachtfeldern aussieht stieß das ja nicht auf große begeisterung. Vermutlich wollte Blizzard damit die Classic Spieler etwas unterstützen allerdings geht kein Schlachtfeld auf indem man die sua raus lassen könnte.


Kann man damit rechnen das es in naher Zunkunft ein vierten Teil von Warcraft geben wird? Oder soll die Geschichte doch lieber über WoW weiter geschrieben werden. Denn bekanntlich ist der Fall des Lichkönigs das absolute Ende von Warcraft 3 - The Frozen Throne.


Wird es möglich sein wie bei anderen MMO's die Farbe des Rüstungsset zu endern oder gar das Aussehen eines Anderen Set's auf ein anderes transferieren?


Werden Stadt belagerungen Epischer in Scene gestellt oder dürfen wir damit rechnen das mit Cataclysm jeder mit seinem Flugount durch die Haustür flattert und so direkt zum Boss gelangt?


Was passiert mit Orten die von Blizzard nicht vollständig ins Spiel inplementiert wurden? Als beispiel Alt Eisenschmiede: Wird durch den Cataclysmus das Tor aufgerissen, soll es ein Dungeon beherbergen (bekanntlich erstreckt sich das von Todesschwinges erschaffene Höhlennetz unter Sturmwind, Eisenschmiede bis hin zu Grim Batol).


Wir werden mit Cataclysm Ragnaros und Al'Akir (?) zu Gesicht bekommen. Es lässt auch vermuten das wir Neptulon sehen werden da wir ja in sein Gebiet eindringen. Somit wären  der Elementar Fürsten abgeharckt. Aber was passiert mit  Therezane? Sie ist zwar auch ein Elementar Fürst doch man munkelt das sie auch die Erdenmutter sei, die Göttin der Tauren. Man munkelt ja das sie tiefenheim ihr Zuhause nennt, das auch mit Cataclysm freigeschaltet wird.
Darf man sich also auf ein Epischen Kampf gegen die Elementar Lords freuen?


Wird es mit Cataclysm wieder ein Alten Gott geben? 


Und zu guter letzt: Werden meine Fragen überhaupt genommen und ich rede gerade mit der Wand?



Mfg. GerOniAx _


----------



## Miný (7. Juni 2010)

Ich würd gerne wissen :

Ab welchem Gildemlevel man die Rezepte für die Gilde bekommt ?

Was Blizzard denkt, wie schnell es der erste Spieler auf 85 schafft ?

und

Ob Cataclysm noch vor August in die Beta startet bzw. wie man dort teilnehmen kann !? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke, das wars von mir.. Lg an Buffed & Blizzard


----------



## Gytecke (7. Juni 2010)

Ich würde gerne mal wissen was noch so für spielbare rassen nach cata kommen. Vilt ja endlich spielbare Murlocs?

naja das währ eingl alles


----------



## TanzDerTeufel (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo hier mal mein Angebot an interesannten Fragen. 

World of Warcraft: 
--------------------------
Da Horde und Allianz nun gemeinsam viel erreicht haben und auch wenn der Konflikt wieder neu entfacht wurde mit den neuen Machtpositionen, wird es vielleicht dennoch eine Fertigkeit geben die es sehr Erfahrenen (85er) Helden die Möglichkeit bieten wird untereinander zu Komunizieren? 

Dem Feind auf dem Schlachtfeld mal die Meinung sagen und er sie auch versteht. =) Den Zwergen endlich mal erläutern warum sie schlimmer sind als Trolle (bin Hordler^^)


--------------------------
Der Trend der immergleichen Rüstung ist mir zu wieder, selbst nicht T-Teile bieten T-Look. Werden besondere Sets endlich wieder eine besondere Optik erhalten oder Looten wir wieder nur 4 Sets in 5 Farben? (ka wieviel es wirklich sind =)

--------------------------
Wann kommen ein paar Minispiele um in der Tarverne oder vor der Raidinstanz eben ein Paar Goldstücke zu verdienen mit ein paar (nicht legalen) Wetten ! =)

--------------------------
Gibt es Pläne für noch mehr interargierenden Pets?

--------------------------
Überhaupt finden es die Designer echt toll das fast alle gleich aussehn, was meinen die zu der fehlenden Individualität ich finde da ist deutlicher nachholbedarf! Ich will mich abheben von anderen, nicht der xte Zwilling auf dem Server sein. 



Starcraft 2:
--------------------------
Wird es die Möglichkeit geben Replays als Spiel zu starten um diese gemeinsam mit Freunden zu analysieren ?

--------------------------
Wird man im Battlenet einen eigenen Avatar wählen können (like steam)

--------------------------
SC2 in 3 Episoden, da erwartet jeder das Episode 2 und 3 einen gleichen Lieferumfang haben wird wie die erste, wie sind die Pläne mit neuen Einheiten usw, oder wird Episode 2 und 3 nur ein Story Addon für deutlich weniger Geld und deutlich weniger Entwicklungszeit als sonstige Addons. 

--------------------------
Wird es mehr eurer geilen Rendervideos zu bestaunen geben als im ersten Teil ?


joah das wars erstmal. Hoffe ihr übernehmt eine oder zwei oder mehr ^^


----------



## Kavu (7. Juni 2010)

Wie sieht es mit den leuten aus die kein Cata kaufen?

Bezogen ist diese frage an die beiden hauptkontinente Östliche königreiche und kalimdor. Bekommen diese spieler auch das "neue" azeroth oder wird dies eher instanziert sein für alle die sich cata gekauft haben?
Wenn die alte welt komplett gelöscht wird und dem neuen azeroth weichen muss bekämen only classic spieler ja das erste mal ein patch der ihnen was bringt.
Oder wird es sogar über phasing gemacht? wer 80 ist kommt ins neue und wer unter 8ß ist bleibt im alten?
Wie genau schaut es nun aus mit den 5-6 spielern die kein addon haben oder evtl nur BC besitzen?

Wäre interessant zu wissen weil es ja doch recht kompliziert ist hoffe ihr habt die frage verstanden^^


----------



## boonfish (7. Juni 2010)

Kavu schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit den leuten aus die kein Cata kaufen?
> 
> Bezogen ist diese frage an die beiden hauptkontinente Östliche königreiche und kalimdor. Bekommen diese spieler auch das "neue" azeroth oder wird dies eher instanziert sein für alle die sich cata gekauft haben?
> Wenn die alte welt komplett gelöscht wird und dem neuen azeroth weichen muss bekämen only classic spieler ja das erste mal ein patch der ihnen was bringt.
> ...



Cataclysm für Jederman, egal was installiert ist. So einfach. 


*"Wird man die Erweiterung erwerben müssen, um die Auswirkungen der Katastrophe direkt mitzuerleben?*"
 "Wenn die Katastrophe sich ereignet, findet sie für alle Spieler statt, unabhängig davon, ob sie die Erweiterung besitzen oder nicht - die Originalversion von Kalimdor und den östlichen Königreichen wird nicht länger spielbar sein. Bestimmte Spielfunktionen wie neue Gebiete, neue Völker und die neue Maximalstufe werden aber nur für diejenigen unter den Spielern zugänglich sein, die die Erweiterung besitzen."

 Auszug aus: http://www.worldofwa.../cataclysm/faq/
Hier finden sich übrigens etliche Antworten auf hier gestellte Fragen, ist also einen Blick wert.


----------



## Geroniax (7. Juni 2010)

Kavu schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit den leuten aus die kein Cata kaufen?
> 
> Bezogen ist diese frage an die beiden hauptkontinente Östliche königreiche und kalimdor. Bekommen diese spieler auch das "neue" azeroth oder wird dies eher instanziert sein für alle die sich cata gekauft haben?
> Wenn die alte welt komplett gelöscht wird und dem neuen azeroth weichen muss bekämen only classic spieler ja das erste mal ein patch der ihnen was bringt.
> ...





Ich vermute das Bliizard auf die Variante zurückgreifen wird und die Verwüstung ein Patcht. Ansonsten würden sie rund 10% (fiktive Zahl) aus WoW ausgrenzen da diese nur Classic spielen. Das sind rund 1,2 Millionen Menschen und das macht 15,6 Millionen Euro. Pro Monat. Also denke ich da eher an ein Patch für jedermann. Dem entsprechend werden wir auch lange den Patch laden müssen.


----------



## Rusher0 (7. Juni 2010)

Was haltet ihr davon mal den Entwicklern zu sagen eine große Umfrage zum WoW Content zu machen. Die haben da so viele Sachen bislang geändert, die einige positiv fanden, andere aber negativ.
Ich wär mal für eine ausführliche Umfrage von Blizzard an der man teilnehmen kann sofern man einen WoW Account hat. Ich persönlich finde einige kommende Änderungen für'n A** eeeehm...nicht so gut. Vllt würde Blizzard dann ja mal mehr auf uns achten wenn sie deutliche Zahlen vor Augen haben.
Kann ja auch sein, dass die Mehrheit alles was kommt gut findet, aber trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass man sowas mal starten könnte.

Rusher0


----------



## Diavolo666 (7. Juni 2010)

... hmm. Ob hier noch wer mitliest ? >-< nee, glaube nicht.

Liebe Blizzis

1. Könntet Ihr zum normalen 13€-Abo bitte ein XXL-Abo einführen, welches ein Flatrate beim örtlichen Pizzaservice beinhaltet? Und wenns geht, dann einmal pro Jahr auch ne Fettabsaugung.

2. Wäre es möglich in die Packung der Cataclysm-Special-Edition ein USB-Klo mit rein zupacken?


@Buffed-Team
Zur Fettabsaugung hätte ich dann gerne Flo2 als Zimmernachbarn zur Unterhaltung, Annette für das leibliche Wohl, Zam schwingt das Skalpell und Bjorn muss die ganze Schweinerei dann weg machen.

Tja das wars auch schon. Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus für die Umsetzung.

Bis denne
der D!D!Dia


----------



## Shaila (7. Juni 2010)

Wieviel Geld erhoffen sie sich noch durch den Itemshop ? Denken sie die Menge der Käufer und die Zustimmung wird steigen ?

Was wird aus dem WoW Film ?

Dürfen wir uns wieder auf epische Musikstücke in Cataclysm freuen ?

Wird in Cataclysm auf die Hintergrundgeschichte geachtet?

Wird die Geschichte der Worgen in Cataclysm vollständig aufgedeckt ? Wird die Geschichte um die Sense von Elune endlich vervollständigt ?

Werden auch andere unfertige Questreihen wie z.B. Eranikus Schmuckstück fortgesetzt werden ?

Wird es neue Fraktionen geben ? Wenn ja, wie viele ?

Werden die alten Fraktionen verschwinden ?

Wenn sie nicht verschwinden, haben sie noch einen Sinn ? Geben sie Heldentaten ? Irgendwas ?

Wird der Insane Titel dann nicht mehr verfügbar sein ?

Wird es U - Boote geben ?

Warum werden die BC Gebiete auf der Welt nicht angenknüpft ? Bin sehr enttäuscht in diesem Punkt.

Wie sieht es diesmal mit Luft und Seekämpfen aus ?

Wird PvP weniger Equiplastig werden und werden die Kämpfe wieder länger als 5 Sekunden dauern ?

Werden zusätzliche Charakterslots zur Verfügung gestellt ?

Werden Hardmodes weiterhin ein fester Bestandteil des Raidsystem darstellen ? Hoffentlich nicht.

Was passiert mit alten Mounts und Pets ?

Was passiert mit den legendären Waffen ?

Was passiert mit den AQ - Mounts ?

*Wird es endlich einen Kleiderschrank oder Ähnliches geben ?*

Wird man den Rucksack endlich ersetzen können ?

Im Moment sieht es für mich aus, als würde Ingi ein Jägerberuf werden. Muss man als Hunter nun zwingend Ingi skillen ?

Was passiert mit alten Rezepten ?

Wird die Reittiergeschwindigkeit angehoben ?

Werden Städteraids anspruchsvoller oder werden gar Anreize in Form von wöchentlichen Quests dafür geboten ?

Wird endlich mehr gegen Bots, Hacker, Spammer und Ninjalooter unternommen ?

Werden endlich die GM - Wartezeiten reduziert ?

Wie sieht es mit den Bedingungen für das Fliegen in der alten Welt aus ?

Werden die Klassen wieder unterschiedlicher und wichtiger ? Also kein reines DD/Tank/Heiler mehr.

Wird es wieder Instanzen wie BRD geben ?

Was geschieht mit den Weltbossen ?

Was geschieht mit RND - Epicworlddrops, werden sie entfernt oder gar aufgewertet ?

Werden die Charaktertexturen überarbeitet ?

Wird es endlich viele verschiedene Skillmöglichkeiten geben und nicht mehr eine perfekte Skillvorlage ?

Was wird aus Tausendwinter ?

Kann man sich die alten BG - Marken aus der Übersicht entfernen lassen ? Zur Übersicht eben.

Werden Berufe wieder etwas wichtiges und Entscheidendes ?

Wie viele neue Instanzen wird es geben ?

Wird es möglicherweise auch noch andere Wettbewerbe neben dem Angelwettbewerb geben ? z.B. Wer findet als erstes den gegenstand XYZ.

Was wird aus den open World Arenen ?

Was wird aus den Open World Rar - Bossen ?

Wird Ruffarmen wieder anspruchsvoller ?

Wird episch wieder episch ?

Gibt es T - Sets nurnoch in Instanzen ?

Wird es mehr Charakteranpassungsmöglichkeiten geben ?

Wird es mehr Mehrsitzermounts geben ?

Wird es mehr Pets mit speziellem Nutzen geben ?

Wo startet man nach dem Einloggen, nach Cataclysm ?

Kriegt man die Katastrophe mit ? In Form eines Videos oder Events ? Oder beides ? Oder keins von beiden ?


----------



## Lenay (7. Juni 2010)

Wird das Aussehen der weiblichen Worgen noch weiter überarbeitet?

Wann wird es möglich sein, seine bereits vorhandenen Charaktere in Worgen oder Goblins per kostenpflichtiger Charakteranpassung umzuwandeln?

Wird es möglich sein die alten Instanzen mit Hilfe der Höhlen der Zeit zu besuchen?

Wird es möglich sein, durch den Besitz eines bereits erlangten Flugmounts mit 310% ,die Freischaltung für 310% Fluggeschwindikkeit für die 280% Mounts zu erlangen oder wird man wie alle anderen die keines besitzen wieder einen gewissen Goldbetrag zahlen müssen?

Wird es für jede Klasse Tattoos geben oder andere Verzierungen für den Körper?

Wird es einen Ingame-Assitoaster geben um der Haut seiner Charaktere eine schöne Bräune verpassen zu können ?

Wird es für Wappenröcke,Hemden und T-Sets einen Tragbaren Kleiderschrank geben ,damit man das Inventar nicht weiter damit zumüllen muss,oder z.B. für Ringe und Schmuckstücke eine Schmuckschatulle ?


----------



## Îxion (8. Juni 2010)

*Mich würde es interessieren, wie bitte schön ein neuer Spieler, irgendwie in nützlicher Frist auf das lvl eines jetzigen 80er Epic-Chars kommen soll und das Spiel noch geniessen kann?

Erfolge, Ruf, Berufe, Equipment....alles braucht enorm Zeit. Gedenkt Blizzard neuen Spieler unter die Arme zu greifen? Sonst langweilt man sich bis 85 zu Tode. 

Es spielen ja selten genug Leute in niedrigen Lvln um Raids oder Inis zu besuchen. 

Also ist alles nur questen bis dir der Zipfel abfällt und du keine Lust mehr hast und das Game verteufelst? 

Start bei 40 Wäre da doch ein guter Kompromiss. Od DK-like. 
DANKE fürs FRAGEN :-)*


----------



## Taelis (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
Ich würd gern mal Wissen ob es in absehbarer Zukunft mal veränderungen an Design usw. geben wird z.B:
Umhänge Flattern beim gehen ein wenig und natürlich auch beim Reiten und Fliegen sodass sie nicht im Tier drinne hängen .

Des weiteren würde mich interessieren wie das mit der Charaktererstellung weiter geht ich meine , seit Jahren sehen wir nun immer die selben Fratzen , 
da könnte man doch mal ein bisschen Frischen wind wehen lassen ...

Schön wäre es dann noch wenn man nicht wieder so leicht an Rüstung kommen kann , natürlich muss es nicht so extrem wie bei classic oder anfang BC sein aber trotzdem man kann zb wieder mit nem D-Set anfangen bevor man in die erste "große" 10er Raid Instanz geht .
Ein paar neue Modelle für Rüstung usw. wären auch schön , nur nicht sooo übertrieben mit Blitzen hier und Feuer da , ruhig Prunkvoll und Ritterlich bleiben ^^...


----------



## Speck-man (8. Juni 2010)

1. Wieviel Geld muss man in Zukunft für ingame Dinge aufwenden
2. Bekommt Hogger ein Comeback?
3. Heißt der Geistheiler Geistheiler weil er Geister heilt oder weil er ein heilender Geist ist?
4. Kommt nach cataclysm ein weiteres addon?
5. wenn ein neues MMO von Blizzard erscheint, wird dann vielleicht der WoW Char in irgendeiner weise übertragbar sein? mit Vorteilen etc?
Mfg Speck-man


----------



## Remboldt (8. Juni 2010)

WoW: Ctaclysm

Wird es wieder so einfach sein an gute Rüstung zu kommen, wie zum Beispiel in Archavons Kammer oder eher Schwieriger so das Gutes Equipt=Guter Spieler heißt?


----------



## Shadowbárt (8. Juni 2010)

Wird es zum Start von Cata. ein Großes Event geben, oder verändert sich die Welt einfach so?


----------



## The I (8. Juni 2010)

Meine Frage bezieht sich auf Worgen und Goblins
Bekommen diese auch eine Hauptstadt? In einer Karte habe ich bei den Worgen eine große Stadt im Sartgebiet gesehen aber wie siehts bei den Goblins aus?
Können sie im späteren Verlauf des Spiels nach Kezan zurückkehren oder bauen sie sich eine neue Hauptstadt?


----------



## Mograin (8. Juni 2010)

Ich Würde Gerne wissen: wird es in den WoW Catalysm BG wieder Belagerungs waffen wie Belaguerungsmaschinen,Seuchenkatapulte und Verwüster geben?


----------



## Teldrassil (8. Juni 2010)

Wieso, sind die fps so niedrig selbst bei high end pc's? im 25er raids?!


----------



## Gromolp (8. Juni 2010)

Wie stark wird Faceing das Spielerlbnis und die Umgebung verändern?
Werden die Anfangsgebiete (außer von Gnomen und Trollen) eher stark oder leicht verändert?
Wird es, bei der Charaktererstellung, mehr Möglichkeiten zur Veränderung vom Aussehen des Charakters geben?
Habt ihr schon Ideen für den Kampf gegen Todesschwinge, wird er ähnlich wie der gegen Arthas?
Werdet ihr versuchen etwas gegen die Probleme auf den RP-Servern zu machen?


----------



## Theórine (8. Juni 2010)

1. Könntet ihr Cataclysm etwas schwerer machen,als WotLK es war? Also,keine high-epics mehr an kakboons verschenken? 

2. Wäre es möglich,dass in Cataclysm wieder PvP-Waffen über Schlachtfelder erspielbar sind?

3. Gibt es dann wieder eine vernünftige Trennung von PvE und PvP? Also,keine DPS-freaks mehr auf Schlachtfeldern und keine Raids mehr,die PvP-teile droppen?


----------



## Tankretter-Rajaxx (8. Juni 2010)

Liebes Blizzard Team!
Meine Frage währe,
"Wird es nun endlich einen World of Warcraft Film geben & vorallem wann genau wird dieser erscheinen?"
Ich würde mich über eine Antwort sehr Freüen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber eine kleine Bitte habe ich noch...
"Liebes Team, ich bitte euch instendigst bitte macht World of Warcraft nicht NOCH leichter..Mount ab Level 20ig (das gehört sich einfach nicht) sowie dass man mit 80ig nun ganz ruhig das T9 farmen kann wofür wir früher hart "Arbeitet" bekommt jetzt jeder Spieler (Schuldigung für den Ausdruck) in den Arsch geschoben!Wie soll man den dann bitte für Pdk vernüpftig suchen.Zum Thema Account Gebundene Sachen stehe ich relativ Prositiv entgegen.Eure beste Idee bis her war meiner Meinung nach der Dual Spec! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

Mit Freundlich Grüßen 

Tankretter - Rajaxx


----------



## Leethas (8. Juni 2010)

Zu WoW Cataclysm:

Wie werden die neuen Hauptstädte, die der Worgen und Goblins? Kommt wieder eine neutrale Stadt, wenn ja wo, ich wüsste keinen guten Plats, wegen den wenigen neuen Gebieten...

Wird es wieder so sein, das man sein altes Equip (ausgeschlossen hochrangige T-Sets) komplett austauschen muss, so wie auf Stufe 58/68 wenn man nach Scherbenwelt/Nordend geht?

Wie wird Gnomeregan aussehen: Wie die Ini, also groß, unübersichtlich, stählernd und dunkel, oder anderst, besser...

Was kommt nach Cataclysm?! Habt ihr schon was in Planung und vorallem, was? Ein neuer "Planet" (wie Scherbenwelt) oder doch eine Erweiterung zu Cata/Nordend oder einen "südlichen Kontienet", tropisch ausgemacht?
Wied die maximalstufe wieder nur um 5 Stufen erhöt (bitte nicht, mehr^^) und gibt es bald neue Klassen (wie Krieger, Pala, ...


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Juni 2010)

Also viele der Fragen könnte man hier schon beantworten wenn man das so alles liest. Aber gut , ist ja nicht mein Bier das zu tun^^

BTT

_*Frage 1 an Blizzard:

*Etwas das sicherlich vielen Spielern unter den Nägeln brennt und es deswegen in Foren wie Buffed große Streitgespräche gibt.
Es gibt ja den Itemshop für WoW. Habt ihr vor bzw. geplant dort einmal Items zu verkaufen die jemanden beim Raiden oder im PVP bevorteilen würde? Wenn ja, seit ihr euch im klaren darüber, wie vielen Spielern ihr damit vor den Kopf stoßen würdet? Und seit ihr bereit das Risiko einzugehen, viele Spieler dadurch zu verlieren?

__*Frage 2 an Blizzard:

*Auch eine Frage über die es immer wieder Streitgespräche gibt. In wiefern seit ihr abhängig von Activision? Habt ihr in allen Belangen eurer Spiele die volle Entscheidungsfreiheit? Oder müsst ihr Kompromisse eingehen, mit dem was ihr euch ausdenkt bzw. tut? 

_Vielen Dank im voraus an Buffed. Wäre nett wenn ihr diese Fragen stellen würdet.
MfG


----------



## Taktur9 (8. Juni 2010)

Meine fragen wäre die üblichen start cataclysm beta wann??
Und ist schon was zu Diablo 3 release in betracht


----------



## Rudi TD (8. Juni 2010)

Plant ihr den WoW-Shop um Items zu erweitern die z.b. den Erfahrungsgewinn steigern?


----------



## Ventréss (8. Juni 2010)

Ich wollte eigentlich nur fragen, ob in Zukunft geplant ist irgentwie die Berufe zu wechseln. So für 10000 gold oder wie auch immer. Ich habe nämlich ein Paar Twinks, die alle Kräuter sammeln und Leder verarbeiten um schnell geld heran zu schaffen und im highlevel hätte ich dann halt doch schon gern was anderes für die kleinen ^^

Danke, wenn ihr diese Frage noch einplanen könntet, Wenn sie nicht schon im Fragen Pool drin ist.


----------



## DarkMoskito (8. Juni 2010)

naja hab jetzt nicht alle 13 seiten durchgelesen und ob die frage shcon gab

aber kommt nun endlich das Tanzstudio?


----------



## Enkaira (8. Juni 2010)

Meine fragen sind:

1. Werden die Hero Innis wider etwas Anspruchsvoller?
2. Wird es mehr Bosse wie Traumwandler geben
3. Kann man PvE Items im PvP vielleicht nicht verbieten indem man ein Kostenloses PvP Set anbietet?
4. Wird das PvP-System wider besser ausgeglichen?
5. Werden die Alchis unter uns mal wider einen brauchbaren Gegestand bekommen den man immer wider Verbessern kann? (z.B. Den Alchi-Stein aus Bc oder so wie die Schmiede Waffen aus BC
6. Werden Druiden eine Neue Gestalt erhalten?
7. Würde man ohne Gilde im PvE oder PvP spürbare Nachteile erfahren?
8. Wird es wider Zugangsschlüssel zu Raids und Instanzen geben?
9. Kann man die Pve und PvP Realmpools im BG nicht wider trennen?
10. Wann wird der Arenaserver mal kostenlos sein? Schließlich bezahlen wir doch genug für WoW.
11. Gibt es wirklich beim Kauf der Erweiterung den Authentikator dazu?
12. Wann kann man im Blizzardshop ohne Kreditkarte bezahlen z.B. über Sofortüberweisung oder LSV




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so das wars


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Juni 2010)

Ventréss schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich nur fragen, ob in Zukunft geplant ist irgentwie die Berufe zu wechseln. So für 10000 gold oder wie auch immer. Ich habe nämlich ein Paar Twinks, die alle Kräuter sammeln und Leder verarbeiten um schnell geld heran zu schaffen und im highlevel hätte ich dann halt doch schon gern was anderes für die kleinen ^^
> 
> Danke, wenn ihr diese Frage noch einplanen könntet, Wenn sie nicht schon im Fragen Pool drin ist.


Die Frage ist doch wohl eher ein Scherz oder?
Meinst du wirklich man könnte einen Beruf der auf 450 ist wechseln auf einen anderen mit 450er Skill? Das war wohl nix^^

Sorry für Offtopic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (9. Juni 2010)

Ich würde gerne wissen:

"Welchen Vorteil gibt es, wenn ich in Cataclysm mit einem 25-Mann Schlachtzug unterwegs bin. Gibt es überhaupt einen Vorteil oder sind die 25-Mann Schlachtzüge nur noch reines Beiwerk und der Fokus (Balancetechnisch) wird auch die 10-Mann Schlachtzüge für Zufallsgruppen gelegt."

In dem Zusammenhang:

"Wenn die Schlachtzüge ab dann für jedermann Zugänglich sein sollen, wird es auch ein Suchsystem für Schlachtzüge geben ähnlich dem System, welches derzeit für 5-Mann Gruppen exisiert."

Und auch wichtig:

"Wenn die Schlachtzüge im Schwierigkeitsgrad fallen sollten, wird es öfter Nachschub in Form von Patches geben?"


----------



## Lopuslavite (9. Juni 2010)

Also eine frage die mich brennend interessiert ist!

Wo ist skywall,wie und wo ist da der zugang zu dieser elementarebene. und wieviele bosse wird Skywall beinhalten.


Habe videos von dem unfertigen skywall gesehen und bin total fasziniert von dem was ich da gesehen habe:-))


----------



## OJMD (9. Juni 2010)

Ist es schon zuspät noch eine Frage zu formulieren?

1. Ich würde gern wissen ob es möglich ist die Gildenfunktion "X% des gelootenten Goldes aus Ini´s gehen direkt auf die Gildenbank" & "X% des gelootenten Goldes aus Schlachtzüge gehen direkt auf die Gildenbank" wirklich zur Umsetzung kommen wird? 

(Warte sehnlichste drauf!)

2. Was Blizzard von der Idee hält, eine weitere Option in den Einstellungen zu implementieren, "Alle Charakter des Gleichen Realm´s haben ein gemeinsames Goldkonto".

Das ständige umloggen nur um von Allen Char´s das Gold durch diue Gegend zu schicken.



3. Für Singel bzw. Solospieler gedacht. 

Ein zusätzliches Spezielles Bankfach einfügen, welches alle Char´s des Gleichen Realms drauf zugreifen können. (Handwerkswaren) Im Grunde also eine Gildenbankfach für Solospieler. Damit das ständige umloggen entfällt.  





Gruß OJMD


----------



## Meuchlor (9. Juni 2010)

Frage : 


"Ihr meint ja stets, dass ihr mit jedem Addon etwas lernt und das Gelernte im nächsten Addon mit einfließt. Was habt ihr mit WotLK gelernt und inwiefern setzt ihr dies im nächsten Addon um"

"Ist ein "Arena Watch-Tool" oder ähnliches geplant?"

"Was wäre wenn: ihr etwas völlig uopisches umsetzten könntet, was wäre das?"


----------



## TigerNils (9. Juni 2010)

Wird es endlich mal eine Itemgear abfrage für Arenen geben ...da sich ja einige in der wertung fallen lassen und die kleinen einfach nur so um kloppen ... so kommt man in der Arena zu nichts mehr... in instanzen geht sowas doch auch also geht sowas auch auf Arena boden!?


----------



## Korona(Koro) (9. Juni 2010)

Wird es Cataclysm auch als Collector`s Edition geben?
Was wird aus den neutralen Städten der Goblin`s? Werden diese wie die Goblins zu der Horde gehören oder bleiben diese neutral?
Welche Mounts werden die beiden neuen Völker bekommen?


----------



## Kuhlrabbi (9. Juni 2010)

Meuchlor schrieb:


> Frage :
> 
> 
> "Ihr meint ja stets, dass ihr mit jedem Addon etwas lernt und das Gelernte im nächsten Addon mit einfließt. Was habt ihr mit WotLK gelernt und inwiefern setzt ihr dies im nächsten Addon um"
> ...



aber nur für 20 tacken im monat


----------



## Soilfire (9. Juni 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> Eine einzige Frage die mich interessiert...
> 
> "Wie lange reicht die Story noch, um für WoW weitere Erweiterungen hervor zu bringen?"



Bis Sargeras down is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (denk ich mal hihi)

Zu meiner frage: Wird das Gold jetzt wieder wertloser? 

Wan kommt Cata!?

Wird es evtl. eine neue Fluggeschwindichkeit geben? Und viel muss man für das Fliegen in Azeroth zahlen? Oder besser muss man überhaupt etwas Zahlen?

Dankö schön im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hexenshadow (9. Juni 2010)

meine Frage ist,
was wird aus denn todesritter startgebiet?


----------



## Tilhor (9. Juni 2010)

Heey!

Ich hätte auch noch eine StarCraft 2 Frage und zu Wow-Cataclysm.

Also, zu SC2.. Kann man in der demnächst startenden letzten Beta-Phase auch mal irgendwie die ersten zwei single player kampagne missionen oder so spielen? Das fände ich, meinerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, interessant.

Zu Cataclysm. Ich habe Videos auf YouTube gesehen das man die Wassereffekte selbst einstellen kann. also wie jetzt (niedrig) oder wie in cata (hoch). Stimmt das? Weil das war da zumindest so.


----------



## White_Sky (10. Juni 2010)

Wann bekommen die Naaru richtige Animationen?


----------



## amdosh (14. Juni 2010)

Falls jemand vom Buffed-Team hier reinschaut:
Sind die hier gesammelten Fragen schon alle in den bisherigen Artikeln im WoW-teil der Seite drin oder wird noch ein Teil vom Blizz-Besuch "aufbereitet" ?!
Oder reichte die Zeit _leider_ nicht für alle Fragen ?


----------



## Carcharoth (14. Juni 2010)

Blizzbesuch ist afaik vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

